# Orange Lake Information Thread



## BigredNole

OK, looks like I have enough slots filled at the top. I am definitely not an expert by any means. I have not been to this resort, but will be in 6 weeks. I have found that information is much more limited and takes a lot more searching.

Each of the following posts will be dedicated to a specific piece of information at Orange Lake resort. More can be added later I guess.


----------



## BigredNole

*General Information*

Orange Lake is made up of 4 Villages: North, West, East, and River Island
There are 4 golf courses and 1 golf academy
Each village has a bar and dining facility
Each village has a different pool environment
Each village has different entertainment amenities
Orange Lake is a cashless resort. Everything can be put on credit, debit, or room key cards. Gift certificates can be used as well (not sure where or how to get those yet)
*Resort site*: http://experienceorangelake.com/

*Resort map*: http://experienceorangelake.com/pdf/map.pdf

*Play Pass: *http://experienceorangelake.com/playpass.php

*How to rent:* https://www.disboards.com/threads/orange-lake-information-thread.3603244/#post-57572462

*Entertainment Guide: * http://holidayinnclub.com/pdf/VacationNews_OrangeLakeResort.pdf

*Dining: *http://experienceorangelake.com/dine.php

*Shopping: *http://experienceorangelake.com/shop.php

*Golf: *http://www.orangelakegolf.com/

*General Medical Info: *https://www.disboards.com/threads/orange-lake-information-thread.3603244/page-4#post-57738031

*Travel Times: *https://www.disboards.com/threads/orange-lake-information-thread.3603244/page-6#post-57824516

*Resort fees*: There is a nightly fee of $7.95 if you book through Holiday Inn. There is no resort fee if you book through an HICV owner (Holiday Inn Club Vacations). There is a $250 room deposit. The deposit will go towards resort charges. Any unused amount will be refunded back to you. If you do not want to put down the $250 deposit, you will not have an active phone.

*Check-In*: It looks like all resort check-in is done in the West Village. There is supposedly an Elite and Signature Collection check-in lounge if you are eligible. Not sure of any real details about it.

*Fishing: *There are plenty of lakes and ponds throughout. Some are even specifically designated for fishing. It is not 100% clear whether you need a license or not. However, based on the FL license site, there is an exemption for a lake/pond less than 20 acres on a completely private property. I suppose everyone would qualify for that. I assume everything is catch and release. I think you would be foolish to eat a bass out of one of the ponds. The amount of chemical runoff from fertilizing and bug killing would make me think very hard about it.

*General Nature:* There is tons of wildlife around from the videos and pictures. One of the big draws are Sandhill cranes (tall grey-ish birds with a red head). This bird is on the Endangered Species list for FL. In other words...don't be stupid. They will not harm you. You are better off not trying to feed them because they will eat what you give them. There is more than enough natural wildlife for their diets. Based on the videos I have seen, they are becoming domesticated because guests feed them. Try not to and definitely don't try to harm them.

This is FL people (I am from there for the first 26-years of my life). There are things that can harm you at almost any turn. Lakes and ponds are homes to alligators. Even the pools at the resort, back of your patio, Snakes are everywhere as well. This may scare a lot of women, but always lift the toilet seat lid before sitting. Snakes have come through the sewer lines and sit in the bowl with the lid down. Most snakes in FL are harmless. However, you have several venomous snakes: Copperhead, rattlesnakes (several species), coral snakes (if you see a red/black/yellow snake, stay away), and cottonmouth/moccasin. The last one is tricky because it is a more aggressive snake. Most will take a defensive position and try to make you back away. When it has space, it leaves. The cottonmouth/moccasin is much different. It may chase you.

Its FL, there are cockroaches. It is nearly impossible to keep them away. If you have a lower unit or ground floor unit, it is likely you may run into one. Bring your own bug spray. Spray around any doors and exterior windows to help prevent them.


----------



## BigredNole

*River Island*
Appears to be the second most active village in the resort for planned activities.

Entertainment/Amenities

Giant pool which houses the 1200'+ lazy river
Large pool with at least 2 slides
Fun Zone
The Hippo slide
Sand volleyball
2x 18-hole miniature golf courses
May contain the rock wall and bungee jump trampoline (waiting for more info)

Pool has cabanas that are able to be rented
Mussels Fitness Center
Treasure Cove Arcade
Massage and spa
Nature walk
Lazy River - You need a Play Pass to ride on a tube. No noodles or other floats permitted. You can swim the lazy river without the Play Pass.

Rooms

Buildings 81000 and 82000
Home of the Signature Collection of rooms
No studio rooms; all rooms are 1BR, 2BR, 3BR, and 4BR units
Dining

River Island Grilling Company - All you can eat ribs, island dishes, surf & turf, fish, sushi, and salads
Swampy and Friends Character Breakfast Buffet
Tradewinds Bar & Grill - cocktails, appetizers, and live entertainment
Currents Cafe - Starbucks coffee, pastries, sandwiches, wraps, fruit, salads, desserts
Anchors - chicken fingers, burgers, salads, wraps, fruit, kids' meals, and casual foods
Windward & Leeward Pool Bars - beer, cocktails, frozen drinks, and small snacks
Shopping

The Splash Shack - this is where you buy the Play Pass. Not sure what else they have
Island TRaders - General gift store with clothes, jewelry, groceries items, resort branded items.


----------



## BigredNole

*East Village*
Appears to be the quietest and most secluded of the villages

Entertainment and Amenities

Home to a a more quiet and less chaotic pool
Hot tub
Fitness center
Karaoke Superstar Competition
Comedy Show
Rooms

86000 - 88000 room sections
Room buildings are more tower like with elevators.
Only 2 and 3BR units (need to verify)
Dining

Legacy Sports Bar & Grill
Wilson Palmer Room (no details yet)
Shopping

Legends Golf Pro Shop
Golf

The Legends - Arnold Palmer Signature Course


----------



## BigredNole

*North Village
*
Entertainment and Amenities

Splash lagoon pool - zero entry, water slides, interactive fountains, pool basketball and volleyball
Tower Arcade
Tennis, basketball, shuffleboard, and racquetball courts (may be closer to West Village)
Rooms

3400 - 3900
Rooms are in single story villas and 3-story buildings
1, 2, and 3BR suites.
Dining

Paisan Pizza - Pizza, Italian favorites, wings, soup, salads, sandwiches, and Starbucks
Shopping

Sun Shop - general pool and sun care place, snacks
The Legends Walk Golf Pro Shop
Golf

The Legends Walk Golf Course


----------



## BigredNole

*West Village*
It looks like this is where the most action is of all villages

Entertainment and Amenities

Swampy's Club Activity Center - age specific activities, arts and crafts, Parents' Night Out, boardgames sign out, sports equipment sign out, ping pong, video game systems, and other season activities
The Gatorland Show - Meet live alligator at the show hosted by professionals from Gatorland (fee of $5 per person)
Clubhouse movies - check schedule for the movie theater
Family and adult karaoke - Breezes Restaurant
Sunset Celebration - Breezes Restaurant and Bar, nightly sunset party with live music, interactive activities, and adult beverages
2x 18-hole mini golf courses
Water's Edge Arcade
Watersports rentals at the Lakeside
Tennis, racquetball, basketball, and shuffleboard courts
Water's Edge Cabanas - cabana rentals
Water's Edge Beach Club - pool, daily activities, hot tub, pool games, etc
Water's Edge Fitness Center
Rooms

Too many room numbers to sort - generally 2000 - 4300 for villas; buildings are 2500-2600 and 5400 - 5700
Studio, 1-3BR units
Dining

Breezes Restaurant - Key West inspired menu
Breezes Express - quick service around lunch time
Shopping

Marketplace - Pizza, quick snacks, Starbucks, ice cream, general groceries, and typical souvenirs and gifts
The Surf Shack - swimwear, general pool/beach needs, and resort themed attire
The Reserve and Crane's Bend Golf Shop
Golf

The Reserve
Crane's Bend
The McCord Golf Academy


----------



## BigredNole

*Money Saver Tips* (most came from the help of greenclan67)


Signature/Elite Owner benefits (pass on to people who they rent to)
Check-in at VIP Lounge with free snacks, drinks, beer, and wine
10% discount on all food and beverage purchases

Happy Hour from 4-6PM nightly
Refillable cups
16oz beer styne for $7, refills are $4
Specialty drink glasses are $9, refills $7
Soda cup is $17 and reusable for 7-days

Pool toys - buy them from Target, Walmart, or other convenience stores nearby. If it is just a quick 1-time thing, the pool stores are fine.


----------



## BigredNole

*Offsite General Amenities
*
Grocery stores

Publix is at the entrance towards East Village
Target is across 192 from the East Village entrance
Walmart is about 5 miles west a little off 192
Restaurants - there are a ton right around 192 area

Miller's Ale House - I have always had great experiences there. 
Texas Roadhouse
Applebee's
Bahama Breeze
Pharmacy

Walgreens is just on the other side of 192 from the West Village entrance
Publix may have one
Target


----------



## greenclan67

Only 2 mini putts on site, 1 in river Island 1 in west village, both 18 hole. Pizza is in North Village not in West. Never seen a bungee jump trampoline, could be new. Anchors at River Island, doesn't serve that menu any longer, it is now, more sandwiches, and deli stuff. Boar's head meats and cheeses. North Village, no shuffle board courts, and not all of the buildings are single story, a lot of tri plexes and 3 story buildings.
 There is no resort fee if you book through owners. If you book online yes, there is a resort fee.
Signature & Elite, Premier and Platinum all check in at a the VIP lounge, where you get snacks, pop, beer and wine. If you rent through an owner with those status's you also get those perks.
 If you rent through an owner you also get the owners discount with your room key card. 10 % off all food and drinks. All the restaurants on site breezes is probably the best. From 4 to 6 pm all bars on site offer Happy Hour. Tap beer and well drinks are $3.00 and $3.50.
Also they have reusable cups, if you order a fancy drink, you get it in a stem plastic glass, first one is $9.00 refills in same glass are $7.00 they also have 16 ozs beer stynes, they are $7.00 first one refills are $4.00 I believe. You can bring these back year after year.
 For kids, they have a 7 day reusable, unlimited, soda coke freestyle machine. You pay $17.00 for the cup and you can refill it for the full 7 days. They have a sensor in the bottom of them and after the 7th day become inactive.
 You can choose not to put the $250 deposit on your card, but you won't have phone out privelages on your unit phone.
Think that is about all for now.


----------



## BigredNole

I will make a few updates from your info. The mini putt info came from their site and looking at Google Maps satellite view. It does look like there are 72-holes of mini golf now.


----------



## mjhtvchick

This is great information BigredNole! Much appreciated!

Curious - how would you rent here from an owner?


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## BigredNole

mjhtvchick said:


> Curious - how would you rent here from an owner?


Something I will need to add. eBay, Redweek, and other sites. I will work on that list.


----------



## BigredNole

*Who, what, where, when, and how to rent at Orange Lake?

Who*

Renting directly from Holiday Inn is the safest and possibly the easiest place to rent. Expect to pay a premium of about 50% for a room
eBay - Is usually safe. You have to seek out deals owners place
VRBO - Great place to find owners. Sometimes prices are higher or lower. It is a great place to get a ceiling for rental prices. 
Skyauction - Very safe. Research and read carefully. You may find a great price but inside the details for your week, there is a little section for addon fees for the specific week.
Redweek - Very safe and they have two types of ads: Redweek Verified and direct from owner. Redweek Verified is done directly through Redweek. Usually a little bit higher priced than direct. Owners directly is quite safe as well.
TUGG - This may be the timeshare Holy Grail website. All info on timeshares can be found there. Here you can find owners directly to communicate and rent through. They have a Market Place to research ads for rent and to place an ad looking for a rental. There is an annual fee, but you will more than make up for it on a single rental. There is some risk and you will get obvious scam offers. Just research the name and phone number. You can quickly find out if it is a scam. This is my go-to site for deals.
Inside 45-days, they have a For Rent and Seeking Rental section. The price cannot be for more than $100 per night on those
I know this is Orange Lake, but deals for 4BR Pres suites at Wyndham Bonnet Creek pop up for $700 for a week here.

Craigslist and similar - I would avoid these completely. The ones above are so much safer and great prices.
Renting directly from the owner of the timeshare allows their benefits/perks to pass on to the renter. OLR has a separate VIP check-in and a 10% discount for food and beverages.
*When*

Unlike Wyndham, HICV gives the best benefits for owners much farther out. Wyndham gives the biggest discounts within 60-days.
The resort is massive and they have tons of units. Inventory is still quite high for a late June trip right now, so there should not be too many inventory concerns.
*How*

Get to know the owner before sending any money.
Try to get a rental contract in place. If something crazy happens, that piece of paper is all that protects you if you have to file a small claims lawsuit.
See if they offer a cancellation policy. Some owner's status get free points protection up to 48-hours in advance. You will most likely lose the $59 name transfer fee, but get the money back or a point credit when you want to book again.
After getting a confirmation, call the resort to confirm for yourself
No safe owner ever wants to have a problem renting. They are usually Elite points owners that rely on renting to cover their maintenance fees. One bad review can kill their ability. You also want to verify and research the owner. TUGG is a great way and Google as well.
*Names of renters*

If there are DIS members that rent, we can put them here. Others can be given through PM maybe.


----------



## BigredNole

If anyone knows the location of the grilling stations onsite, let me know. I will try to mark up a map showing them.


----------



## greenclan67

BigredNole said:


> If anyone knows the location of the grilling stations onsite, let me know. I will try to mark up a map showing them.


On Southern Magnolia drive. West Village. Where the shhhhh quiet pool is. First right after the guard gate going into west village.


----------



## greenclan67

BigredNole said:


> *Who, what, where, when, and how to rent at Orange Lake?
> 
> Who*
> 
> Renting directly from Holiday Inn is the safest and possibly the easiest place to rent. Expect to pay a premium of about 50% for a room
> eBay - Is usually safe. You have to seek out deals owners place
> VRBO - Great place to find owners. Sometimes prices are higher or lower. It is a great place to get a ceiling for rental prices.
> Skyauction - Very safe. Research and read carefully. You may find a great price but inside the details for your week, there is a little section for addon fees for the specific week.
> Redweek - Very safe and they have two types of ads: Redweek Verified and direct from owner. Redweek Verified is done directly through Redweek. Usually a little bit higher priced than direct. Owners directly is quite safe as well.
> TUGG - This may be the timeshare Holy Grail website. All info on timeshares can be found there. Here you can find owners directly to communicate and rent through. They have a Market Place to research ads for rent and to place an ad looking for a rental. There is an annual fee, but you will more than make up for it on a single rental. There is some risk and you will get obvious scam offers. Just research the name and phone number. You can quickly find out if it is a scam. This is my go-to site for deals.
> Inside 45-days, they have a For Rent and Seeking Rental section. The price cannot be for more than $100 per night on those
> I know this is Orange Lake, but deals for 4BR Pres suites at Wyndham Bonnet Creek pop up for $700 for a week here.
> 
> Craigslist and similar - I would avoid these completely. The ones above are so much safer and great prices.
> Renting directly from the owner of the timeshare allows their benefits/perks to pass on to the renter. OLR has a separate VIP check-in and a 10% discount for food and beverages.
> *When*
> 
> Unlike Wyndham, HICV gives the best benefits for owners much farther out. Wyndham gives the biggest discounts within 60-days.
> The resort is massive and they have tons of units. Inventory is still quite high for a late June trip right now, so there should not be too many inventory concerns.
> *How*
> 
> Get to know the owner before sending any money.
> Try to get a rental contract in place. If something crazy happens, that piece of paper is all that protects you if you have to file a small claims lawsuit.
> See if they offer a cancellation policy. Some owner's status get free points protection up to 48-hours in advance. You will most likely lose the $59 name transfer fee, but get the money back or a point credit when you want to book again.
> After getting a confirmation, call the resort to confirm for yourself
> No safe owner ever wants to have a problem renting. They are usually Elite points owners that rely on renting to cover their maintenance fees. One bad review can kill their ability. You also want to verify and research the owner. TUGG is a great way and Google as well.
> *Names of renters*
> 
> If there are DIS members that rent, we can put them here. Others can be given through PM maybe.


I dont believe you can post that u rent. Its against board policy.


----------



## BigredNole

If they take it down or make me, then we will have to see what we can keep here.


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## BigredNole

For specific DISer, I think if they post they are an owner, that is fine. People can PM for further info.


----------



## Cdn Gal

Ummmm what do you mean, lift up the seat before you use the toilet to check for snakes??  Have there been snakes found on the toilets in Orange Lake???


----------



## BigredNole

Its a FL thing. Snakes can come up through the sewer system. It happens in FL. Not often now, but it was all the time when I was growing up.


----------



## Cdn Gal

So now I'm going to be freaked out by snakes!!  I have never heard of that!!!  YIKES!!!!


----------



## BigredNole

I am not sure how prevalent it is now, but it was growing up. Believe it or not, you will probably walk by 4-5 snakes walking to a pool somewhere and not even know you were with 10 feet of them. Plus, snakes can come from almost anywhere...

Just the other day in FL, an iguana came up into a woman's toilet, so it is possible still I guess.


----------



## BigredNole

I have not been able to get a definitive answer on this. I have tried calling OLR but they are kind of not interested in talking to me about it since I am not the owner. For HICV owners with Premier or higher level ownership, they get *Early check-in/late check-out up to 3 hours possible*. My questions for an owner are...

Does this benefit pass on to the HICV owner's guests?

Does Orange Lake participate in this?


----------



## greenclan67

Only higher levels get this, and it all depends on how busy the resort is if you will be granted the late check out. If it really busy, you can bet it won't happen. It does pass on to guests, but you have to phone and ask the day before if you can have late checkout.


----------



## BigredNole

greenclan67 said:


> Only higher levels get this, and it all depends on how busy the resort is if you will be granted the late check out. If it really busy, you can bet it won't happen. It does pass on to guests, but you have to phone and ask the day before if you can have late checkout.


Good to know. I am more concerned with the Early Check-in than the late check-out. I am fine if the villa is not ready. I would like to check-in early, before the rush as a guest at the VIP check-in, and just be able to relax the rest of the afternoon until the villa is ready. This way I can hopefully change where we are assigned if possible or pick a villa out if there is inventory availabile, and not stuck waiting until 4PM when the masses show up. Our plan is to be at DHS in the morning until about 1PM and then see if we can check-in and enjoy the resort the rest of the day and night.


----------



## TamaraQT

BigredNole said:


> Good to know. I am more concerned with the Early Check-in than the late check-out. I am fine if the villa is not ready. I would like to check-in early, before the rush as a guest at the VIP check-in, and just be able to relax the rest of the afternoon until the villa is ready. This way I can hopefully change where we are assigned if possible or pick a villa out if there is inventory availabile, and not stuck waiting until 4PM when the masses show up. Our plan is to be at DHS in the morning until about 1PM and then see if we can check-in and enjoy the resort the rest of the day and night.



I like to do this too!!!  I truly believe the earlier the better.  Since we fly in the night before we check into our resort, it makes it easy to get to the resort by 10am on check-in morning. It also allows us a better chance to have our requests honored and I am fortunate to say mine have always been honored.  Now that many owners have switched from weeks to points, there are more units in inventory since they are no longer reserved and/or pre-assigned to 'weeks' owners.  They say the computer automatically assigns rooms at noon for new guests arriving.  So I try to be there well before the computer even assigns a room to us.


----------



## BigredNole

Orange Lake is different. I believe you cannot even check-in before 4PM unless you are a guest of a higher level member. They need to send you through the sales weasels' gauntlet. Unless you rent from a Premier or higher owner. My experience at timeshare places (excluding WBC), VIP status have a separate check-in, goes much more smoothly, allows you to pick from inventory where you want, and no need to go to the sales weasels' gauntlet.


----------



## greenclan67

BigredNole said:


> Orange Lake is different. I believe you cannot even check-in before 4PM unless you are a guest of a higher level member. They need to send you through the sales weasels' gauntlet. Unless you rent from a Premier or higher owner. My experience at timeshare places (excluding WBC), VIP status have a separate check-in, goes much more smoothly, allows you to pick from inventory where you want, and no need to go to the sales weasels' gauntlet.


Actually if you are renting from an Elite owner they can request the area you want your room. I always put requests in for my quests. Are they guaranteed, no. But more likely. Also early check in. You can get to the resort and do advanced check in. They will give your packet without your room number. And will call at 4 or later when your room is ready. Not often will u be in your room before 4. You will still be asked too tour even in vip.


----------



## BigredNole

Thank @greenclan67. I will know first hand in a few weeks and will be able to update as I learn myself. WBC in my opinion is the anomaly where you can completely bypass the sales pitch. Other timeshares I have been to I have had to go to the "parking pass" spiel, but when I was a guest of a higher level member, I had separate check-in that bypasses the "parking pass" So, it is hit or miss.

I plan to put a name badge on that says "Premier Member of TUG" Most timeshare places know it and know they aren't getting anywhere with me. Believe it or not, it works. It ended my Wyndham "survey" in 30 minutes. The sales guy avoided talking to us, especially when I had answers to all of his questions to suck people in.


----------



## TamaraQT

BigredNole said:


> Orange Lake is different. I believe you cannot even check-in before 4PM unless you are a guest of a higher level member. They need to send you through the sales weasels' gauntlet. Unless you rent from a Premier or higher owner. My experience at timeshare places (excluding WBC), VIP status have a separate check-in, goes much more smoothly, allows you to pick from inventory where you want, and no need to go to the sales weasels' gauntlet.



I have never been turned away from check-in no matter how early I arrive.  So Orange Lake will be the first one if I ever get to stay there.  However, no matter what, I have never been able to avoid the sales counter and/or the sales pitch.



greenclan67 said:


> Actually if you are renting from an Elite owner they can request the area you want your room. I always put requests in for my quests. Are they guaranteed, no. But more likely. Also early check in. You can get to the resort and do advanced check in. They will give your packet without your room number. And will call at 4 or later when your room is ready. Not often will u be in your room before 4. You will still be asked too tour even in vip.



Thanks grenclan67...I think I needed to clarify what I mean by check-in and you cleared it up for me. Yes, I check-in at the desk by 10am but I am not assigned a room and I do not get my room keys.  Sometimes I do get my request honored, my room keys and welcome packet by 2pm and I am a happy camper.  But never before noon.


----------



## BigredNole

Several I have been to have stated that you cannot even go to the check-in desk. They simply turn you away. It's because the salespeople are not there yet to beat you up. They were Wyndham resorts. If they require you to go through the gauntlet and the salespeople aren't there, they most likely don't even let you check-in. Its part of the pain of going to a timeshare resort.


----------



## TamaraQT

BigredNole said:


> Several I have been to have stated that you cannot even go to the check-in desk. They simply turn you away. It's because the salespeople are not there yet to beat you up. They were Wyndham resorts. If they require you to go through the gauntlet and the salespeople aren't there, they most likely don't even let you check-in. Its part of the pain of going to a timeshare resort.



Actually I did the same thing at WBC.  At 10am the sales people are already there. Some of them are upstairs having owner update meetings, and breakfast tours.  They start as early as 7 or 8am!!  I love the idea of renting from owners because the guests can stay without a sales pitch or presentation.  The front desk just acknowledges my arrival.   Then based on room inventory, they see if they can honor my requests by noon, or if I will have to wait for some guests to check-out.  But they will try to find a few options inline with my requests.  They do not give me a parking pass or a welcome packet or room keys until after I have been assigned to a room. Often I have received my keys, parking pass and welcome packet by 2pm.  I think once I had to wait until a little after 4pm because the room they assigned to me, had an issue and they couldn't release it.  That was at Westgate Resort.  Other than that, I generally have all my stuff well before 4pm.  I try not to make plans off the resort grounds on check-in day.  We usually use check-in day to hang out by the pools and enjoy the resort.  I also use this time to do an all out Walmart and Target run for food and supplies to last for the week.  I am really looking forward to Orange Lake with the Publix and Super Target being right there, I can skip Walmart completely!!


----------



## MommyinHonduras

TamaraQT said:


> I can skip Walmart completely



This makes a vacation!  hahaha.  I love the location too for stocking the kitchen.  

I am just starting to look at quotes.  Can anyone give me price range for a 3 bedroom.  So far the numbers I am seeing are $200 a night or slightly more for renting through an owner.


----------



## BigredNole

All I can offer on pricing is that the person I went through charges $7/1,000 points. You can dig up points charts and go from there. Price will definitely depend on the season as well.

As for WalMart, I personally do not have much issue hitting the one on Vineland. Yes, it can be hectic. However, the prices and vacation stuff they have are great. If I bought a blow up beach ball here, it is about $4-$5. At WalMart down there, it is about $1.


----------



## TamaraQT

So I am looking at a resort map of Orange Lake.  I really want to stay in the Tennis Villas in West Village.  I am sure River Island is nice but it looks like West Village has the most going on.  It appears there are no balconies that overlook a pool in West Village at all. So are ALL the views of golf courses in West Village??? Just curious.


----------



## BigredNole

Looking at the Google satellite view, it looks as if there are rooms on both sides of those buildings. You get a golf course view or a parking lot view. A huge portion of those single story units definitely appear to have golf views (not all, but most look like it).


----------



## greenclan67

You can get a nice view in one building top floor of the sunsets over raccoon lake. But most owners request those that can put in a request. So a little tougher to get. There is no pool view in tennis villas because the check in building is in between the pool and tennis villas.


----------



## TamaraQT

What are the buildings on Southern Magnolia Court.  Looks like a pool there too.  Are they high rise buildings too???  I am trying to get all of the Orange Lake info I can to help make a good decision.


----------



## BigredNole

Yes, they look like multi-level buildings as well from the Google Satellite view.


----------



## greenclan67

We stayed in Magnolia for 2 nights in Dec. And they are a different HOA for magnolia. They are older, and balconies face the highway. So it is very loud.


----------



## Belly Button Lint

BigredNole said:


> Looking at the Google satellite view, it looks as if there are rooms on both sides of those buildings. You get a golf course view or a parking lot view. A huge portion of those single story units definitely appear to have golf views (not all, but most look like it).



We just stayed in the Tennis Villas, The rooms go from the front (parking lot) to the back of the building.  They all have enclosed patios and golf course views in the back.  The door is on the parking lot side.


----------



## TamaraQT

BigredNole said:


> Yes, they look like multi-level buildings as well from the Google Satellite view.



I have to remember to start using Google Satelite views......Thanks!!!



greenclan67 said:


> We stayed in Magnolia for 2 nights in Dec. And they are a different HOA for magnolia. They are older, and balconies face the highway. So it is very loud.



Thanks!!!!  I wonder why they are a different HOA ???   If they are older, I am definitely not interested.  Thanks for the info !!!



Belly Button Lint said:


> We just stayed in the Tennis Villas, The rooms go from the front (parking lot) to the back of the building.  They all have enclosed patios and golf course views in the back.  The door is on the parking lot side.



Thanks!!!  I think I will be ok with views of the Golf Course.  I just don't want to view a parking lot and I am not a fan of the one story units in West Village.  The enclosed patio/balcony is a MUST HAVE for me.  I don't like the open patios at all.  I am actually afraid of trying West Village because I am so afraid I am going to get stuck in one of those units.


----------



## Belly Button Lint

TamaraQT said:


> I have to remember to start using Google Satelite views......Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!!  I wonder why they are a different HOA ???   If they are older, I am definitely not interested.  Thanks for the info !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!  I think I will be ok with views of the Golf Course.  I just don't want to view a parking lot and I am not a fan of the one story units in West Village.  The enclosed patio/balcony is a MUST HAVE for me.  I don't like the open patios at all.  I am actually afraid of trying West Village because I am so afraid I am going to get stuck in one of those units.



You can't go wrong in the Tennis Villas in my opinion.  The building next to the check-in building would be the best.  Your balcony faces west over a narrow strip of golf course then the lake.  I'm guessing very nice sunsets from there and also it's the building closest to the pools.  Our balcony faced north over a pond (with a small alligator in it) and the golf course, we could see Magic Kingdom fireworks in the distance and we were only on the third floor.


----------



## TamaraQT

Belly Button Lint said:


> You can't go wrong in the Tennis Villas in my opinion.  The building next to the check-in building would be the best.  Your balcony faces west over a narrow strip of golf course then the lake.  I'm guessing very nice sunsets from there and also it's the building closest to the pools.  Our balcony faced north over a pond (with a small alligator in it) and the golf course, we could see Magic Kingdom fireworks in the distance and we were only on the third floor.



It's my wish to get placed in Tennis Villas.  First I have to see what DH budget will allow before I can start making plans.


----------



## BigredNole

We are about 3 weeks out from our trip (4 weeks to ORL). I am not a huge planner, but I do prefer to be informed. We did not do the 180 days ADR Olympics. Because we are AP holders, I did get a throwaway campsite in order to start my FP+ selections. With that said, the one thing still bothering me is ORL. It is not the resort itself. More to the point, is the lack of information out there. I can say the same about every other offsite place to stay except Wyndham Bonnet Creek. 

My hope is that after this trip to provide a ton of information. Youtube videos are limited. There are some videos of the grounds, but nothing too comprehensive. I will not make huge comprehensive videos, but I should be able to get a lot more information available. I am kind of thinking that many people are trying to keep this as a hidden gem. I have a feeling my GoPro-clone will be getting a good workout for resort videos.


----------



## Ami Newell

Does anyone know how much the Play Passes cost at River Island for tubes, mini golf,  hippo slide package?


----------



## BigredNole

Ami Newell said:


> Does anyone know how much the Play Passes cost at River Island for tubes, mini golf,  hippo slide package?


I fixed and added few new links on the first post. It looks like they raised their prices. 3-day Play Pass $42.95. 7-day Play Pass is $74.95.7-day Putt Pass is $19.95. That all got expensive very quickly.


----------



## Ami Newell

BigredNole said:


> I fixed and added few new links on the first post. It looks like they raised their prices. 3-day Play Pass $42.95. 7-day Play Pass is $74.95.7-day Putt Pass is $19.95. That all got expensive very quickly.


Thanks! And yes it did get pricey!


----------



## BigredNole

I am looking at maps on how to get to the various Disney parks. I have absolutely no firsthand experience. For those that have stayed at Orange Lake, what route do you take to get to the parks? From what I have read, avoiding 192 is a good idea as much as possible because of all the lights.

AK: 192 to Black Lake Rd to Sherbeth to Osceola Parkway, and then into AK

MK, Epcot, DHS, BB, TL, DS: 192 to 429 (toll road), 429 to Western Blvd, Western Blvd to Buena Vista Dr, from here, you pretty much know the way to each place.


***429 Toll Estimate***
129 to Western Blvd via 429 (each way multiply by 2 for RT)
EPass: $1.06
Cash: $1.25
SunPass, Lee Way, Georgia Peach Pass, NC Quick Pass: $1.06
Pay By Plate: $1.45


----------



## BigredNole

Another question that needs to be answered. Hopefully, I will have an idea by the time I get there. With AK opening at 7AM one morning, I know my DD and DW will not be going with me very early. I will need to get Uber. I have to see what it takes to get an Uber driver access past the gate for a pickup. I also have to see if it worth it for me to Uber very early or for them around 7AM.


----------



## TamaraQT

BigredNole said:


> I am looking at maps on how to get to the various Disney parks. I have absolutely no firsthand experience. For those that have stayed at Orange Lake, what route do you take to get to the parks? From what I have read, avoiding 192 is a good idea as much as possible because of all the lights.
> 
> AK: 192 to Black Lake Rd to Sherbeth to Osceola Parkway, and then into AK
> 
> MK, Epcot, DHS, BB, TL, DS: 192 to 429 (toll road), 429 to Western Blvd, Western Blvd to Buena Vista Dr, from here, you pretty much know the way to each place.
> 
> 
> ***429 Toll Estimate***
> 129 to Western Blvd via 429 (each way multiply by 2 for RT)
> EPass: $1.06
> Cash: $1.25
> SunPass, Lee Way, Georgia Peach Pass, NC Quick Pass: $1.06
> Pay By Plate: $1.45




OMG!!!  I am getting so EXCITED about YOUR vacation !!!  A week at Bonnet Creek and a week at Orange Lake!! Sounds fantastic!!! I still don't have any of my reservations confirmed yet.  I am still hoping for a last minute deal for a great rate.  Since I am going at the end of August, I think I will get great rates again.  Did I mention I got a 2 bedroom in WBC last year (Building 5, 12th floor, balcony facing lake/lazy river) for a grand total of $599 !!!!   Unbelievable!!!  I am hoping for something along those lines again for both WBC and OL.  But I am SUPER excited about your vacation and can't wait to hear all about it.  I have a feeling that once you go for 2 full weeks, it is going to become the "norm" if you can fit it into your annual vacation budget.  Woo-Hoo !!!!


----------



## Ami Newell

BigredNole said:


> I am looking at maps on how to get to the various Disney parks. I have absolutely no firsthand experience. For those that have stayed at Orange Lake, what route do you take to get to the parks? From what I have read, avoiding 192 is a good idea as much as possible because of all the lights.
> 
> AK: 192 to Black Lake Rd to Sherbeth to Osceola Parkway, and then into AK
> 
> MK, Epcot, DHS, BB, TL, DS: 192 to 429 (toll road), 429 to Western Blvd, Western Blvd to Buena Vista Dr, from here, you pretty much know the way to each place.
> 
> 
> ***429 Toll Estimate***
> 129 to Western Blvd via 429 (each way multiply by 2 for RT)
> EPass: $1.06
> Cash: $1.25
> SunPass, Lee Way, Georgia Peach Pass, NC Quick Pass: $1.06
> Pay By Plate: $1.45


We have stayed at Orange Lake many times and use the "back" gated entrance from River Island that goes by the Publix. We take the Irlo Bronson Memorial Highway (which I think is 192) to World Drive. There are lights, but we don't think it's horrible, and no tolls this way. Hope this helps!


----------



## BigredNole

Thanks Ami. I am just pulling information together before I go. I will be timing all my trips for travel to and from parks. The reason is that people think it is faster to travel from resorts to parks. Depending on the resort and park, the 1 park may be faster. However, over the course of an entire week vacation, driving will be much faster. Last time I timed it, I saved about 8 hours over the course of a week. That is timing from when I walk out of the room and arrive at the Security check or when I walk under the park exit to arriving at the room. The only park that has a longer trip is MK for staying offsite. However, I consider the ferry or monorail a ride and worth the extra 10-15 minute trip.


----------



## Ami Newell

BigredNole said:


> Thanks Ami. I am just pulling information together before I go. I will be timing all my trips for travel to and from parks. The reason is that people think it is faster to travel from resorts to parks. Depending on the resort and park, the 1 park may be faster. However, over the course of an entire week vacation, driving will be much faster. Last time I timed it, I saved about 8 hours over the course of a week. That is timing from when I walk out of the room and arrive at the Security check or when I walk under the park exit to arriving at the room. The only park that has a longer trip is MK for staying offsite. However, I consider the ferry or monorail a ride and worth the extra 10-15 minute trip.


No problem! It usually takes us about 15 to 20 minutes to get to a park parking lot. I've only stayed on property once, but I prefer having my own car over waiting for Disney buses. The cost of parking is a downer thoughh, but if you know anyone with an annual pass and they rode with you you'd be all set!


----------



## BigredNole

I am an AP holder. When I stay offsite, even if not an AP holder, I search for one that is willing to mail their band for free parking. Most of the time, I have had no issue finding someone. They just ask for the shipping. I have sent one band back attached to a stuffed animal. My travel times from WBC were 5-10 minutes. I am expecting from OLR to be a little longer.


----------



## Belly Button Lint

BigredNole said:


> I am looking at maps on how to get to the various Disney parks. I have absolutely no firsthand experience. For those that have stayed at Orange Lake, what route do you take to get to the parks? From what I have read, avoiding 192 is a good idea as much as possible because of all the lights.
> 
> AK: 192 to Black Lake Rd to Sherbeth to Osceola Parkway, and then into AK
> 
> MK, Epcot, DHS, BB, TL, DS: 192 to 429 (toll road), 429 to Western Blvd, Western Blvd to Buena Vista Dr, from here, you pretty much know the way to each place.
> 
> 
> ***429 Toll Estimate***
> 129 to Western Blvd via 429 (each way multiply by 2 for RT)
> EPass: $1.06
> Cash: $1.25
> SunPass, Lee Way, Georgia Peach Pass, NC Quick Pass: $1.06
> Pay By Plate: $1.45




We took 192 to World Drive quite a bit, the lights are no problem, and this was spring break time.  We went home one time via Western Way to 429, we waited forever to get thru the toll booth, and didn't take that way again.


----------



## BigredNole

Good to know. I will take both ways at different times to get an idea. We have the windshield box to just drive through which will save time. I try to provide real times it takes to get from resort to parking lot and parking lot to entrance. Reverse for the return trip. The reason I do it is that onsite people insist they get to the parks faster even when proven it is not the case over the course of a one week vacation. I know driving I will save at least 2-6 hours.


----------



## TamaraQT

BigredNole said:


> Good to know. I will take both ways at different times to get an idea. We have the windshield box to just drive through which will save time. I try to provide real times it takes to get from resort to parking lot and parking lot to entrance. Reverse for the return trip. The reason I do it is that onsite people insist they get to the parks faster even when proven it is not the case over the course of a one week vacation. I know driving I will save at least 2-6 hours.



2 weeks and 2 days to go!!! I am so excited for you!!    I know that it's your vacation and I want you to enjoy every moment of it.  But I can't wait to hear of your Orange Lake Experience, info and other tidbits.  Do you already know which village you will be in?  Did you make any special requests on your reservation?  What  are you looking forward to the most at Orange Lake?


----------



## BigredNole

We are 3 weeks from Orange Lake. We are staying in West Village in a 2BR Villa. I rented through a Signature Elite owner. From my research, those may be 2 separate levels. I called the other day to confirm a few small things. First, that the reservation is in the system and I am a guest of an Elite owner. They confirmed both. Then I asked about early check-in. They said I could check-in as early as 10AM although our room may not be ready which is fine. I finally asked about location and if we would be able to choose where we want to be. They indicated on the reservation that we wanted to be close to the main pool. They also said we will be in the VIP check-in area and that we should be able to handpick our room based on availability.

As it gets closer, I am going to inquire about how Uber/Lyft get through the gates. I am also going to inquire about how friends can get in as well. They will stay with us one night. The room accommodates 8, there are 3 from my family, 4 from his, and we may have a visitor coming in the day they are here as well. I don't see it as a problem since we can have 8 on the reservation. It's a rare occasion we can all sync up together and we are going to try to take advantage of it.


----------



## sylver2

i'm an IHG member and booked the 2bdrm villa with my hotel ihg points. we are staying thru 4th of july holiday. was hoping it would be more info regarding 'hotel guests' and not owners/renters lol i'll search for more info. but this was very informative OP, thank u.


----------



## BigredNole

To my knowledge, there is very few differences between "hotel" guests and timeshare guests. The one difference that comes to mind as a hotel guest is that you have a daily resort fee of $7.95. Outside of that, it is all the same.


----------



## sylver2

thanks! i just checked and Yaaaay
RESORT FEE WAIVED FOR PC REWARD NIGHTS BOOKINGS ONLY
i booked from july 1-5 with points so great.


----------



## SweetMimi

Good news fellow cocktail drinkers....North village pool has a bar. I'd read somewhere there was no pool bar in this area. They've moved the pizza restaurant to this pool area and a small bar is right next to it. Paradise punch is a good choice .


----------



## BigredNole

SweetMimi said:


> Good news fellow cocktail drinkers....North village pool has a bar. I'd read somewhere there was no pool bar in this area. They've moved the pizza restaurant to this pool area and a small bar is right next to it. Paradise punch is a good choice .


I updated the front pages with this new information.


----------



## BigredNole

*Medical Information*
My DW is a new-ish Type 1 Diabetic. We did not anticipate a few things before leaving. We are in scramble mode and things just fell into place thankfully.

I will add updates here as people provide additional information on general medical info. As I see or experience anything at the resort, I will add that information here as well.

*Sharps Containers*
Orange Lake *does not* provide any sharps containers for the rooms
Sharps disposal stations are in most public restrooms throughout the resort
Disposal of sharps is advised in the restrooms that have the containers
You can bring your own or order them. I bought 2 off Amazon for $6.50 delivered.


----------



## TamaraQT

Wow @BigredNole !!!  You only have 3 days left !!!!  I am so excited for you!!!


----------



## Mrs. Ciz

BigredNole said:


> We are 3 weeks from Orange Lake. We are staying in West Village in a 2BR Villa. I rented through a Signature Elite owner. From my research, those may be 2 separate levels. I called the other day to confirm a few small things. First, that the reservation is in the system and I am a guest of an Elite owner. They confirmed both. Then I asked about early check-in. They said I could check-in as early as 10AM although our room may not be ready which is fine. I finally asked about location and if we would be able to choose where we want to be. They indicated on the reservation that we wanted to be close to the main pool. They also said we will be in the VIP check-in area and that we should be able to handpick our room based on availability.
> 
> As it gets closer, I am going to inquire about how Uber/Lyft get through the gates. I am also going to inquire about how friends can get in as well. They will stay with us one night. The room accommodates 8, there are 3 from my family, 4 from his, and we may have a visitor coming in the day they are here as well. I don't see it as a problem since we can have 8 on the reservation. It's a rare occasion we can all sync up together and we are going to try to take advantage of it.





TamaraQT said:


> Wow @BigredNole !!!  You only have 3 days left !!!!  I am so excited for you!!!



I can't wait to read your reviews @BigredNole.  I've stayed at  Wyndham Bonnet Creek and Vacation Village at Parkway in the past.  I'm thinking of adding Orange Lake to the rotation if your review is positive.  I hope you enjoy you stay and the rest of your vacation!


----------



## TamaraQT

Mrs. Ciz said:


> I can't wait to read your reviews @BigredNole.  I've stayed at  Wyndham Bonnet Creek and Vacation Village at Parkway in the past.  I'm thinking of adding Orange Lake to the rotation if your review is positive.  I hope you enjoy you stay and the rest of your vacation!



Yes...I am looking forward to the comments and reviews too.  I don't want to rush @BigredNole 's vacation, but I am so anxious to hear as many details as possible.


----------



## TamaraQT

I found an owner who had a week at North Village in a 2 bedroom for only $500 !!!    She is going to lose the week because she didn't get it rented and it expires a week from Saturday.  I am SICK that I wasn't able to take advantage of that deal.     I hope something comes along for me with similar pricing for my week in August.  Fingers Crossed!!!


----------



## BigredNole

I don't want to make this a trip report, but I did want to check back in now that we are here. We arrived around noon yesterday. Because of the age, I was skeptical at how nice it was going to look from the outside. The villas and towers are all amazing looking. We checked in at the Guard Gate, wound up the road to registration, and in to Check-in. Well, my first let down...no VIP check-in. It was not open or we would have been able to use it. No worry because we were 1st in line for regular check-in. Our room was not ready, but they did put us in the 5700 building. This is the first building next to the Registration building, room 5734. It is right next to the elevator, on the 3rd floor, overlooking the short Par 3 green, and the giant lake. 

Dare I say at this early point that I like Orange Lake much better than Wyndham Bonnet Creek...not yet since it has not been 24-hours. The units are extremely similar. I am giving the edge to the renovated OLR rooms than the WBC rooms. It is a tough comparison because we have a 2BR vs a 1BR at WBC. If I had to put it in perspective, the renovated rooms at ORL resort are between a Deluxe and Presidential at WBC. I was able to finally get a good night sleep at ORL. The beds at WBC are very nice and fit 90+% of the people perfectly. For my minor back issues and the WDW rides throwing kinks into it, the OLR beds are better for me.

Amenities and activities are so much better at OLR. Yes, some you have to pay for. We take the afternoons off to enjoy the resort. WBC had many of the better activities while people were at parks or at their sporting events (there were at least 2 huge sports tournaments). The people in those were always talking about what they were missing because the activities were late mornings early afternoons. OLR has something going on, somewhere, pretty much all the time. 

For a question that was asked by @TamaraQT, the rooms in the buildings next to registration all have screened in balconies. I can personally guarantee that now. The other thing I noticed is that there are no bugs. Not once were we bothered by anything, not even a fly and we were outside for almost 11 hours yesterday.


----------



## BigredNole

As I sit here reading and typing (non-park day), I completely regret not packing my fishing gear now. Orange Lake is full of lily-pads near shore housing a bunch of good FL size bass. I am almost 100% certain that I am making my way to Wally World later this morning to buy a cheap spinning rod.

And I think of a possible negative that is easily ignored. If you think of any touristy area, you have that road that is filled with the cheesiest tourist trap stores. Coming up 192 to the entrance, you have to go through that a little bit. It is easily ignored.

As for traffic, 192 can be a bit of a bear during rush times. Although we have not ventured out to parks, I am certain we will miss any real traffic in the morning. I can see how busy it will be in the afternoons and evenings. I have a feeling that I am going to regret not having my toll box on the car.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

Fishing is one of the reasons I found OLR and am interested.  Can you not rent poles?  I live out of the country and will not be traveling with any gear.


----------



## BigredNole

I have not seen anywhere that rents fishing gear. I am sure the chain stores right around here have cheap enough options for travelers to buy for short period use. I have caught bass in FL with a ball point pen, fishing line, hook, and a grasshopper. Not the easiest thing, but I have done it and did it next to a guy with about $500 in gear. A cheapo $20 setup would be more than perfect for a short vacation.


----------



## TamaraQT

BigredNole said:


> I don't want to make this a trip report, but I did want to check back in now that we are here. We arrived around noon yesterday. Because of the age, I was skeptical at how nice it was going to look from the outside. The villas and towers are all amazing looking. We checked in at the Guard Gate, wound up the road to registration, and in to Check-in. Well, my first let down...no VIP check-in. It was not open or we would have been able to use it. No worry because we were 1st in line for regular check-in. Our room was not ready, but they did put us in the 5700 building. This is the first building next to the Registration building, room 5734. It is right next to the elevator, on the 3rd floor, overlooking the short Par 3 green, and the giant lake.
> 
> Dare I say at this early point that I like Orange Lake much better than Wyndham Bonnet Creek...not yet since it has not been 24-hours. The units are extremely similar. I am giving the edge to the renovated OLR rooms than the WBC rooms. It is a tough comparison because we have a 2BR vs a 1BR at WBC. If I had to put it in perspective, the renovated rooms at ORL resort are between a Deluxe and Presidential at WBC. I was able to finally get a good night sleep at ORL. The beds at WBC are very nice and fit 90+% of the people perfectly. For my minor back issues and the WDW rides throwing kinks into it, the OLR beds are better for me.
> 
> Amenities and activities are so much better at OLR. Yes, some you have to pay for. We take the afternoons off to enjoy the resort. WBC had many of the better activities while people were at parks or at their sporting events (there were at least 2 huge sports tournaments). The people in those were always talking about what they were missing because the activities were late mornings early afternoons. OLR has something going on, somewhere, pretty much all the time.
> 
> For a question that was asked by @TamaraQT, the rooms in the buildings next to registration all have screened in balconies. I can personally guarantee that now. The other thing I noticed is that there are no bugs. Not once were we bothered by anything, not even a fly and we were outside for almost 11 hours yesterday.



Thanks so much for the update!!!!   I am so happy you were able to get into the Tennis Villas which I know I would prefer.  Sounds like OLR is as nice as I expected it to be.  Activities galore and renovated units.  I havent been able to find an owner to rent to me within my budget but I have something in my inbox today that says he is willing to meet my buget so that sounds promising.  I am GLAD you are having a GREAT time.  Enjoy yourself and may the time slow down for you. Its so nice to be there for 2 full weeks and experience 2 different resorts.  Well get back to your vacation.  I truly appreciate your update and info.  Have fun my friend!!!


----------



## luvdisney14

THanks for the tennis villas update, I was debating g if I should request a room in tennis villa or a bungalow. Now I'm thinking villa


----------



## greenclan67

luvdisney14 said:


> THanks for the tennis villas update, I was debating g if I should request a room in tennis villa or a bungalow. Now I'm thinking villa





BigredNole said:


> I don't want to make this a trip report, but I did want to check back in now that we are here. We arrived around noon yesterday. Because of the age, I was skeptical at how nice it was going to look from the outside. The villas and towers are all amazing looking. We checked in at the Guard Gate, wound up the road to registration, and in to Check-in. Well, my first let down...no VIP check-in. It was not open or we would have been able to use it. No worry because we were 1st in line for regular check-in. Our room was not ready, but they did put us in the 5700 building. This is the first building next to the Registration building, room 5734. It is right next to the elevator, on the 3rd floor, overlooking the short Par 3 green, and the giant lake.
> 
> Dare I say at this early point that I like Orange Lake much better than Wyndham Bonnet Creek...not yet since it has not been 24-hours. The units are extremely similar. I am giving the edge to the renovated OLR rooms than the WBC rooms. It is a tough comparison because we have a 2BR vs a 1BR at WBC. If I had to put it in perspective, the renovated rooms at ORL resort are between a Deluxe and Presidential at WBC. I was able to finally get a good night sleep at ORL. The beds at WBC are very nice and fit 90+% of the people perfectly. For my minor back issues and the WDW rides throwing kinks into it, the OLR beds are better for me.
> 
> Amenities and activities are so much better at OLR. Yes, some you have to pay for. We take the afternoons off to enjoy the resort. WBC had many of the better activities while people were at parks or at their sporting events (there were at least 2 huge sports tournaments). The people in those were always talking about what they were missing because the activities were late mornings early afternoons. OLR has something going on, somewhere, pretty much all the time.
> 
> For a question that was asked by @TamaraQT, the rooms in the buildings next to registration all have screened in balconies. I can personally guarantee that now. The other thing I noticed is that there are no bugs. Not once were we bothered by anything, not even a fly and we were outside for almost 11 hours yesterday.


 Glad you like it......we love it. Enjoy


----------



## TamaraQT

Yep.....Tennis Villas are definitely the way to go for me.  I need a balcony....not an open patio. I hope I can find an owner to get me into Tennis Villas!!!


----------



## BigredNole

From what I gathered last night, the Tennis Villas are not easy to get. Since they are the renovated rooms, they have been assigned out to the highest point owners first. I walked into a situation where a group of family were either about to or were already removed from their reservations. Police were onsite at the Water's Edge pool (around 10:30PM). Nothing crazy going on but the officers explaining the situation, the legal rights Orange Lake has, and as I finished walking by they were explaining their options which I could not here. 

As I continued on trying to find where Lost and Found was and eventually getting to Guest Relations, one other family member from this group is filing an "official" complaint. He tried talking to me like I cared on how bad Orange Lake is and that their request for the Tennis Villas was not granted. Of course, they were checking in after 9PM, didn't get their requests, and they proceeded to threaten the Check-in people, people at the parking pass counter, and others by the pool. Then, when it was my turn the Guest Relations apologized for it and we had some small talk. I asked how difficult the Tennis Villas were to get in because we were there. She said during this time since it is their peak season and so many bookings that Elite and the level below it were the only ones that could get in them. All other point owners were in the one-story units around. 

We had a great day just relaxing at the resort. We had planned to meet up with my college roommates but they ran into major car issues. They did not get into the area until 4PM and they eventually made it over to us around 8:30. We had drinks for 2 hours and then they needed to head back. We played pool games, Bingo, and other activities. Ventured over to River Island. It was nice, but nothing like what I expected. I was expecting more. It was extremely crowded and it looked like it was slammed with single day visitors. We only spent an hour there. It was a great day, even with a pair of lost Crocs. Hopefully L&F has them. If not, someone walked off with an extra pair of shoes. Hopefully they realize and turn them in.

BTW, don't let the incident change the experience. To me it was extremely minor. It was a large family thinking they deserved more than they paid for and thought they could bully their way into it.


----------



## BigredNole

One small bit of advice...know what day it is!!! I read the wrong day on the activity schedule and was sitting around like a crazy person by myself for an activity. Turns out I read the Monday schedule. The resort schedules are built Monday - Sunday. Normal calendars are Sunday - Saturday.


----------



## TamaraQT

BigredNole said:


> One small bit of advice...know what day it is!!! I read the wrong day on the activity schedule and was sitting around like a crazy person by myself for an activity.


----------



## BigredNole

OK, here are travel times to some of the parks. Of course, these are my times and no guarantee that yours will be similar. Any number of issues may come into play including traffic, room location, missing a monorail by seconds, etc.

These times are from the second I left my room to the time I was putting the Magicband to the sensor OR walking under the exit at the park until the time I got to my room at OLR. So far, both each way trips were the same. The time difference was negligible. 

OLR to/from MK: 50 minutes each way. 

OLR to/from AK: 20 minutes each way.


----------



## BigredNole

Because we have had so much fun at Orange Lake, we had to have a sitdown to see what we really wanted to do our last 3 days. It is hard traveling with 1 child. You have to weigh going around everywhere and kid play time. It was more difficult at WBC for her to meet other kids to play with. At OLR, she has met other kids every day to play with. Either they are single kids as well or siblings that are big age differences. 

I can certainly verify the statements others that have been here when they say kids prefer to stay than go to the parks. If we were only here 1 week total for the trip, the attitude would be different. But since OLR is the 2nd week of the trip, it is much easier to decide to stay instead of going to a park. 

It is becoming more difficult to compare WBC to OLR. They are completely different experiences. Because I have to compare the 2, the edge does go to OLR. Where WBC gets dinged is the lack of activities in the afternoons. They are limited and most are geared in the mornings or nights when people go to parks. OLR gets its ding from some of the people that are here. I would say 99.5% of the people are perfectly fine. Then that 0.5% that makes you take a second look, keep a closer eye on things, and decide to just relocate or avoid the activity. Its such a small portion of the people, but it is something that I recognized me running the mental decision checks in my head.

I would definitely stay at OLR again, hands down. However, I would have to truly weigh going to the parks if staying there. If parks were important, I would probably look elsewhere...at least that would be my decision right now.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

BigredNole said:


> I would definitely stay at OLR again, hands down. However, I would have to truly weigh going to the parks if staying there. If parks were important, I would probably look elsewhere...at least that would be my decision right now.



We are planning our trip for 8 nights with 6 park days and 3 resort days.  Arrival is 9am and flight out is 9 pm.  I was already leaning away from here for this trip, but this confirms it, along with the 50 minutes to MK.  Thank you for your honest thoughts on your trip.


----------



## BigredNole

50 minutes is from leaving my room to walking to the turnstiles. It is not much different than WBC (maybe 5-10 minutes more to MK). People staying onsite refuse to put actual travel times. If I timed Disney transportation from when I left the room, walked to a bus stop, waited for a bus, go to 2-3 more stops, wait for ECV to load, the travel times is almost always more. Instead, people only time from when they leave the resort which is wrong.

For MK, it really doesn't matter much with the new opening and everyone in at the Hub anyway. I know the last time I was onsite and wanting to be at rope drop for MK, I had to leave or room at least 90 minutes and usually 2 hours before park opening. This is how the MK trip works out...

Leave room, drive to TTC (~20 minutes), walk to bag check (~10 minutes), walk to Ferry/Monorail (2 minutes), wait/board/ride ferry/monorail (~10-15 minutes), and walk to entrance (~2 minutes). 

Onsite, it usually goes like this...
Leave room, walk to bus stop (10 minutes), wait for bus (15-45 minutes), ride bus through the resort (10 minutes), bus to MK bus stop (10-15 minutes), walk to entrance (5 minutes). The big issue is the wait for an MK bus. In my experience, buses are ALWAYS slower.


----------



## BigredNole

Had another fun partial day at OLR. Everything is a blast still. However, there is another ding. It is minor, but a resort with full kitchens need this item. They don't have a pizza cutter. 

I know it is minor. After making a pizza, looking for a pizza cutter, a kitchen knife is simply not the best option for something that cost about $5.


----------



## Cdn Gal

What other things should I bring?  What's the kitchen comparison to WBC?  I'll be leaving in less than 2 weeks for WBC/OL/VP!!  Wish we could have met up!


----------



## TamaraQT

BigredNole said:


> Because we have had so much fun at Orange Lake, we had to have a sitdown to see what we really wanted to do our last 3 days. It is hard traveling with 1 child. You have to weigh going around everywhere and kid play time. It was more difficult at WBC for her to meet other kids to play with. At OLR, she has met other kids every day to play with. Either they are single kids as well or siblings that are big age differences.
> 
> I can certainly verify the statements others that have been here when they say kids prefer to stay than go to the parks. If we were only here 1 week total for the trip, the attitude would be different. But since OLR is the 2nd week of the trip, it is much easier to decide to stay instead of going to a park.
> 
> It is becoming more difficult to compare WBC to OLR. They are completely different experiences. Because I have to compare the 2, the edge does go to OLR. Where WBC gets dinged is the lack of activities in the afternoons. They are limited and most are geared in the mornings or nights when people go to parks. OLR gets its ding from some of the people that are here. I would say 99.5% of the people are perfectly fine. Then that 0.5% that makes you take a second look, keep a closer eye on things, and decide to just relocate or avoid the activity. Its such a small portion of the people, but it is something that I recognized me running the mental decision checks in my head.
> 
> I would definitely stay at OLR again, hands down. However, I would have to truly weigh going to the parks if staying there. If parks were important, I would probably look elsewhere...at least that would be my decision right now.



So it sounds like OLR is the place to be for those NOT going to parks too often or not at all.  For us, it will be not at all.  No Disney this trip. My DD11 is loving the idea of not having to do parks this year.  She would be ok for 3 or 4 days at parks, because like you, we will be there for 2 full weeks at 2 different resorts.  If OLR has all of that activity I know she will rather be there.  Thanks so much for all of your updates and reports.  It has truly helped many of us.  
I will REMEMBER to look for a pizza cutter and call for one before I order Flippers!!


----------



## greenclan67

TamaraQT said:


> So it sounds like OLR is the place to be for those NOT going to parks too often or not at all.  For us, it will be not at all.  No Disney this trip. My DD11 is loving the idea of not having to do parks this year.  She would be ok for 3 or 4 days at parks, because like you, we will be there for 2 full weeks at 2 different resorts.  If OLR has all of that activity I know she will rather be there.  Thanks so much for all of your updates and reports.  It has truly helped many of us.
> I will REMEMBER to look for a pizza cutter and call for one before I order Flippers!!


Brunos pizza is way better then Flippers right out the resort turn right uo about 3 mins on left. So good.


----------



## BigredNole

There is another BIG difference between WBC and OLR. At WBC, almost everything is included being a guest. At OLR, everything cost money. WBC has free putt putt, free pool. OLR charges for putt putt (and it is not cheap but much better). Pool is in the arcade and it cost money. 

Kitchens at WBC and OLR are very similar. The only real difference that means anything is OLR does not have plastic cups nor a pizza cutter. Both are minor.


----------



## BigredNole

Well, it has been 3 night since someone walked off with my DD's crocs. That is the limit to me for someone accidentally picking them up and returning them. Someone purposely stole her shoes. I know the amount for them is relatively small, but they were brand new before we went on vacation. 

This is the one thing I noticed more at OLR than WBC. It is a very small portion of the people there, but you do see the ones that when they are around you have to keep an eye out much more. I even watched it happen, although nothing was stolen. They were definitely scoping things out. They were setup in one area. They watched as people would get up from their seats, go to the bar or join in an activity. One would go over and sit in a chair right where the people got up from. They would look around, look (not touch) at what was on the person's seat. As I watched it happening, I went over to the chairs the people left, sat next to the guy that went over, and just tried to have small talk. He looked at me with a bad look, got up, and went back to his group. As I got up, I went back to the bar, watched them, and they were up to it again. Looking for that next set of chairs with things on it to go to. I told the bartender, they called Security out, and when the security guard stood near them, they all left. I assume they were heading off to River Island to continue. Security asked me what I saw, I told him and that nothing had really happened. He called security at RI to keep an eye.

As I said, this was just one group and it was about 6 people from a family. I am sure they got one of those $99 deals for a night or two if they take the tour.


----------



## Cdn Gal

Holy cow that's terrible!  Thanks for the update!  We will be careful when we go!  Good for you to tell security!!  I would have done the same


----------



## TamaraQT

BigredNole said:


> Well, it has been 3 night since someone walked off with my DD's crocs. That is the limit to me for someone accidentally picking them up and returning them. Someone purposely stole her shoes. I know the amount for them is relatively small, but they were brand new before we went on vacation.
> 
> This is the one thing I noticed more at OLR than WBC. It is a very small portion of the people there, but you do see the ones that when they are around you have to keep an eye out much more. I even watched it happen, although nothing was stolen. They were definitely scoping things out. They were setup in one area. They watched as people would get up from their seats, go to the bar or join in an activity. One would go over and sit in a chair right where the people got up from. They would look around, look (not touch) at what was on the person's seat. As I watched it happening, I went over to the chairs the people left, sat next to the guy that went over, and just tried to have small talk. He looked at me with a bad look, got up, and went back to his group. As I got up, I went back to the bar, watched them, and they were up to it again. Looking for that next set of chairs with things on it to go to. I told the bartender, they called Security out, and when the security guard stood near them, they all left. I assume they were heading off to River Island to continue. Security asked me what I saw, I told him and that nothing had really happened. He called security at RI to keep an eye.
> 
> As I said, this was just one group and it was about 6 people from a family. I am sure they got one of those $99 deals for a night or two if they take the tour.



Hey, I know exactly what you mean.  I encountered a similar situation at Westgate Lakes before.  It was "obnoxious" behavior by the pool.  Bad language and being rowdy and disruptive.  I approached them and got security involved.  I told the group, security and others around me that owners pay WAY TOO MUCH in maintenance fees to have to put up with that !!!  Security escorted the boys and a few girls away from the pool.  One security guy said they would find out who the parents/guardians were and let them know that behavior reports can get them banned from the pool and activities at the resort.  He said he will write up an incident as a warning because other guests complained about them before.  I myself had 2 older teen boys at the time who had become very friendly with the staff at the resort. My boys were mannerly and well behaved and didn't associate with that type of crowd.  One of the managers stopped by to see us the next morning so I knew it was reported.  He said people like me help maintain the quality and integrity of the resort.  They gave us vouchers for free breakfast and dinner at their smokehouse restaurant.  Sent extra baked cookies to our room and we basically drank for free from the pool bar where it happened.  So speaking up is well worth it.  Not for the freebies, but like the manager said, to help maintain the quality and integrity of the resort.  So I am so glad you reported what you witnessed to security.  You probably saved someone and some families a lot of unnecessary aggravation.


----------



## sylver2

thanks s much for your trip updates. Is there a regular big pool there that we can lay by and bring our own floaters for?


----------



## greenclan67

sylver2 said:


> thanks s much for your trip updates. Is there a regular big pool there that we can lay by and bring our own floaters for?


There is 7 pools in total. 3 in West Village, 1 in North Village, 2 in East Village, and 1 big pool on either end of the lazy river in River Island. You can bring them, just can't use them in the lazy river.


----------



## TamaraQT

If I rent a River Island Unit from an owner, will that rental include all the amenities at River Island or will there still be a fee involved?  Do owners at River Island get the amenities for free or do they have to pay also??


----------



## dantedisney

You still need to pay. Owners in the Signature Collection get them for free.


----------



## BigredNole

It really depends on what amenities you are talking about. My observation/comparison with WBC is that OLR charges for everything that WBC includes in the rental. It may not be everything, but most of it. Putt Putt is $12 per day or $20 for the week at OLR. It is free at WBC. They do have 4x 18-hole putt putt courses. OLR charges for billiards in the arcade and it is free at WBC. 

After spending a week at both, I have to say that I will not stay at OLR for a Disney vacation again. It is more driving than I want to do. I should have tried using 429 once for comparison and just paid for it. What I hated was going down 129 through the "low rent district". What I mean by this is all of the "inn" type hotels that I would not stay at in my life time. Then it is all of the cheesy tourist type shops "Disney Shirts $1.99" signs all over the place. 

For a "stay at the resort" vacation, OLR cannot be beat though. They have so much going on all the time. We didn't golf or venture to the other villages (except the 1 hour trip to RI). There was just so much going on at West Village. Breezes is great with food and drinks. The Fun Team is excellent and engages kids all the time. Every afternoon when weather didn't cancel the activities, my DD met someone to join with for the games. All of them she played with for multiple days which is great for a single child traveling without a friend.


----------



## BigredNole

*Travel Times to Parks* (we timed our trips and they were fairly consistent)
These are from leaving our room to arrival. Room location could add a bit of time. It would sometimes take 5 minutes from our room to waiting for the 129 light.

MK: 20 minute to TTC parking lot; 25-30 minutes walk from parking lot, ferry/monorail, to entrance (45-50 minutes every time)
AK: 20 minutes to bag check
Epcot: 20-25 minutes (very consistent time to and from)
DHS: 15-20 minutes (very consistent)
Disney Springs/TL: ~25 minutes
BB: 15-20 minutes (took a little longer because 129 had more rush hour going on when we went since it opened at 10AM)


----------



## BigredNole

I did not get any chance to fish, but talked to a Good Ole Boy (about 16 and all country). He was getting his rod out and tackle ready. I asked how the fishing is and he pulled out a bunch of smaller ones ~2Lbs. He said he caught a 4Lber near the golf course before getting chased off. He was trying to fish at the big lake the boat rentals are on, but he was asked not to because there had been a 4-5 gator roaming the area the night before. They had closed the beach off as well for a time being.


----------



## TamaraQT

Ok....lets talk options for renting at Orange Lake.  I use Redweek and TUG for all my rentals.  What other places are good for getting rentals at Orange Lake.  I am running out of time.  

 I think West Village-Tennis Villas is what I really prefer but if Tubes and golf were included then I would look for an owner of River Island section.   Thanks dantedisney for clearing that up!!!


----------



## greenclan67

The only way to get a last minute deal that you are looking for is someone that "owns that particular week" and can't use it. And because you want Tennis Villas, that is even harder to find, someone that owns that week in tennis villas. I believe that you are still going in "prime season" I am not sure you are going to find the deal you are looking for. River Island Signature is not that big of an area to get into, so I would almost count that out. I wouldn't imagine anyone will have that particular week they are not using. And yes, if you stay at River Island Signature collection you do get wrist bands for your entire stay for your entire party, you must pick them up from concierage, and return the bands at the end of your stay.
 As far as rentals, you are looking where most people would place an ad for rent. Good luck


----------



## BigredNole

My experience with the Tennis Villas and the family that was removed, if you are not an Elite member or just below it, you are not getting in those towers. I was told specifically that they are reserved for Elite and if available Prestige members. You can make a request for the Tennis villas, but it is not likely without a high member renting it. 

My view of RI is that the towers are nice, but the crowds and some of the people there made me not want to stay more than an hour.


----------



## greenclan67

BigredNole said:


> My experience with the Tennis Villas and the family that was removed, if you are not an Elite member or just below it, you are not getting in those towers. I was told specifically that they are reserved for Elite and if available Prestige members. You can make a request for the Tennis villas, but it is not likely without a high member renting it.
> 
> My view of RI is that the towers are nice, but the crowds and some of the people there made me not want to stay more than an hour.


River Island is all interior hallways more hotel style. Although they are nice. I much prefer my drive up unit on Springer Circle. Tennis villas are not for just "Elite ore prestige" its because they have just recently been refurbished. Everyone wants them. Myself, waiting for the elevator, and carrying baggage up. I again prefer the golf villas.


----------



## TamaraQT

For me the Tennis Villas is my preference because they have screened balconies not due to being renovated.  I do not like the open patios they have in the "golf villas".  I like to enjoy my balcony which means I prefer it to be bug-free, squirrel-free, bird-free...well you get the picture  
I am really starting  to wonder with all the upgrades and renovations at OLR  why haven't they enclosed the patios.  It wouldn't take away from the look of the resort at all.  To most people, an enclosed patio is really more appealing than an open one.  I have never heard of anyone complain about being in a screened balcony and wishing they would take the screens away.  But I have heard people saying they enjoy the patio more if they were screened in.  Yes, I do agree having the option to drive up to the front door of the unit is nice, but keep in mind, I'd walk a country mile to avoid an encounter with a BUG!!!  

Yes, it looks like I will have slim pickings for OLR.  I will either have to SETTLE for a week in a unit without being able to enjoy my balcony/patio.  Or pay a higher per night rate and stay in North Village or River Island.  Of course I'd prefer to have a stroke of luck to find an ELITE owner to rent for a good price and get me in Tennis Villas!!!  My DH will not budge on his budget.  I have one last Hail Mary pass and that is when Last Minute Rentals open up on TUG for my dates.


----------



## BigredNole

I did not mean that they are only for Elite or Prestige. It is that priority is given to them. At least when we were there, they were only issued to Elite members. That is what the Guest Relations lady told me after she finished closing out the family that was getting kicked out.

You can post on Tug marketplace and see what people come back with for OLR. It is definitely not only Elite members. However, they are given first priority with room requests in the Tennis Villas.


----------



## TamaraQT

BigredNole said:


> I did not mean that they are only for Elite or Prestige. It is that priority is given to them. At least when we were there, they were only issued to Elite members. That is what the Guest Relations lady told me after she finished closing out the family that was getting kicked out.
> 
> You can post on Tug marketplace and see what people come back with for OLR. It is definitely not only Elite members. However, they are given first priority with room requests in the Tennis Villas.




Yes, I understand Elite members get first choice.  I did get an email yesterday from someone on Redweek.  He claims to be an Elite member and said if units are available in Tennis villas I will be placed there.  He said he would put it on the reservation and I had a very good chance of getting what I wanted but not guaranteed.  He also made me an offer for a River Island unit which was FAR OUT of my price range.  But I am holding onto hope.  

I have an ad on TUG marketplace already.  I am waiting for the last minute rentals window to open for my dates.  It will open next week.  I am hoping to find a member with Elite Status at OLR who can get me a request for Tennis Villas. We are going during Prime season but it is not Peak season.  I may use my coworkers timeshare at Westgate for our first week. Westgate is my daughters favorite resort and also has a new waterpark. That will save us money to use to rent at Orange Lake. I have a feeling once I post on Last Minute Rentals on TUG, one of my TUGgers will come thru for me.  I also have confidence in finding something on Redweek from someone about to lose their weeks or points.  If I can get WBC for $599 then I know it can happen.   So we will see...fingers crossed of course!!


----------



## MKNJ

Moving off-topic a bit, my family stayed at Orange Lake a few weeks ago for the first time and, while the place is lovely and has many good qualities, there was one incident that was a real drag.  Foolishly, I locked my keys and wallet in the trunk of the car when leaving River Island at the end of the day, which was around 7.  While this was an annoyance for me, and a point of anger for my wife, my 6 year old hungry and tired daughter just wanted to go to the room, eat dinner and rest.

It was going to be a while for help to arrive, so my wife took my daughter to the restaurant (forget the name) to at least get her something to eat and drink.  My wife explained that everything was locked in the car but, could she please have some chicken fingers and a drink for my daughter.  The staffers at the restaurant laughed at her, basically said "you're screwed" and told her that without our room key, or credit card, there was nothing they could do.

I can understand not giving out cocktails or a full meal but, come on, you're going to deny a hungry and scared kid a chicken finger?  Do you really think this is some kind of scam?  We mentioned it to someone later at the front desk who seemed rather indifferent to the situation.

Anyway, there are many reasons why we won't be going back, but, withholding a $5 plate of chicken fingers from a hungry kid might be reason #1.


----------



## BigredNole

There is a lot that could have been done. Your wife with the manager could have called Guest Services, get the room number, and manually add it to the room charges. I would think someone would have come up with a better idea. I know most of the people at WV would have bought it for them if it was that big of an issue. We met tons of friendly people that would have done it. All of the workers we met there would have bent over backwards to figure out a solution.

I am not saying she didn't try and this was at River Island, but West Village to me was much nicer and almost anyone you met there would have taken care of it. Even the bartenders that I got to know would have just started up a tab until a card was available.


----------



## greenclan67

BigredNole said:


> There is a lot that could have been done. Your wife with the manager could have called Guest Services, get the room number, and manually add it to the room charges. I would think someone would have come up with a better idea. I know most of the people at WV would have bought it for them if it was that big of an issue. We met tons of friendly people that would have done it. All of the workers we met there would have bent over backwards to figure out a solution.
> 
> I am not saying she didn't try and this was at River Island, but West Village to me was much nicer and almost anyone you met there would have taken care of it. Even the bartenders that I got to know would have just started up a tab until a card was available.



I agree, we have let our kids charge to our room, but Rob & Chad at Breezes recognize all of us, and don't even use the card, just use room number and sign it.


----------



## MKNJ

BigredNole said:


> There is a lot that could have been done. Your wife with the manager could have called Guest Services, get the room number, and manually add it to the room charges. I would think someone would have come up with a better idea. I know most of the people at WV would have bought it for them if it was that big of an issue. We met tons of friendly people that would have done it. All of the workers we met there would have bent over backwards to figure out a solution.
> 
> I am not saying she didn't try and this was at River Island, but West Village to me was much nicer and almost anyone you met there would have taken care of it. Even the bartenders that I got to know would have just started up a tab until a card was available.



Oh, don't worry, we were able to get my kid, and even my wife, taken care of.  We are not completely helpless people.  It was the complete lack of caring from the initial staffers at the restaurant, and the front desk later, which were disturbing.  This situation isn't the reason why we won't be back, but it sure didn't help.

On another note, however, we were staying at West Village and, you're right, we should have never lowered ourselves to mingling with the River Island folk.  Clearly, as a whole, they are far less friendly than the West Villagers.


----------



## BigredNole

It's kind of weird that everyone I have spoken to gets the same impression of River Island. Everyone we met and interacted with had the exact same feel about RI. It was just a full blown area of people I would not associate with. I definitely did not feel safe having my stuff at a chair unattended. At WV, it was the complete opposite. 

Glad you got everything to work out.


----------



## greenclan67

BigredNole said:


> It's kind of weird that everyone I have spoken to gets the same impression of River Island. Everyone we met and interacted with had the exact same feel about RI. It was just a full blown area of people I would not associate with. I definitely did not feel safe having my stuff at a chair unattended. At WV, it was the complete opposite.
> 
> Glad you got everything to work out.


West is def our favourite. We have stayed at RI and although it was nice with younger kids. We rarely go there now. We like West & North.


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## BigredNole

We loved Orange Lake. We will definitely stay there again if it is a non-park trip. It would be an extremely uncommon reason for us to go to the area and not go to parks though. After more after-thought and revisiting our trip, there are not too many places we would agree to stay offsite at other than WBC. Even with the minor price hikes it is still the best bargain around. I think I only have another year of vacationing with my DD. We will have to start to invite a friend to join her moving forward. 

We will start to do Disney less as she gets a little older. You could notice a little bit on this trip where she is outgrowing it a little. She also needs to experience more of the world around her. We will start to take cruises, visit other areas, and enjoy the short time we have left before the college years.


----------



## TamaraQT

BigredNole said:


> We loved Orange Lake. We will definitely stay there again if it is a non-park trip. It would be an extremely uncommon reason for us to go to the area and not go to parks though. After more after-thought and revisiting our trip, there are not too many places we would agree to stay offsite at other than WBC. Even with the minor price hikes it is still the best bargain around. I think I only have another year of vacationing with my DD. We will have to start to invite a friend to join her moving forward.
> 
> We will start to do Disney less as she gets a little older. You could notice a little bit on this trip where she is outgrowing it a little. She also needs to experience more of the world around her. We will start to take cruises, visit other areas, and enjoy the short time we have left before the college years.



Awww...what a sentimental post.  I can relate to how quickly the time does fly.  Yes, my DD11 wants a friend now to travel along too.  It's scary when you think how quickly they grow.  I think we need to broaden our horizons too.  I found a great deal on ticket package for only $120 each. It includes a 14day unlimited visits to Seaworld, Aquatica, Busch Gardens Tampa and Islands of Adventure.  I think she will like the waterparks and she has never been to seaworld or Busch Gardens.  We will be in Orlando for 14-15 days so if we get to each park at least once, it is still a good deal for the money.  I think it also comes with a free parking pass but I may have missed that promotion.  Not sure yet.


----------



## JuneChickie

'


----------



## greenclan67

JuneChickie said:


> I saw someone advertising for a 2 bedroom  " in the clubhouse "  ,,, what does that mean ,
> is there a screened in patio if we book this one ?
> 
> thanks


There is no outside access from clubhouse. I dont think they have 2 bdrm clubhouse....


----------



## TamaraQT

Well FINALLY I am officially booked at Orange Lake in West Village 8/19 - 8/26.  The owner I am renting from requested Tennis Villas for me and we shall see. My family is so excited and it seems I am the only one that has the concern about the patio not being screened in.       DH says he feels like I will join in with the family more if I don't have a screened in balcony to sit on when everyone else is out and about around the resort.  He knows I won't stay on an open patio by myself because of my fear of insects, so I will have to go along with them to the pool and other activities on the grounds.  I know he is hoping the Tennis Villas are full or that they won't let us switch.     Anyway, my DD11 printed out an activity schedule already. She has plans to attend and participate in many of the activities.   

So now I am excited and I am looking forward to any suggestions, advice and input anyone has to offer a first time visitor to Orange Lake.


----------



## Mrs. Ciz

TamaraQT said:


> Well FINALLY I am officially booked at Orange Lake in West Village 8/19 - 8/26.  The owner I am renting from requested Tennis Villas for me and we shall see. My family is so excited and it seems I am the only one that has the concern about the patio not being screened in.       DH says he feels like I will join in with the family more if I don't have a screened in balcony to sit on when everyone else is out and about around the resort.  He knows I won't stay on an open patio by myself because of my fear of insects, so I will have to go along with them to the pool and other activities on the grounds.  I know he is hoping the Tennis Villas are full or that they won't let us switch.     Anyway, my DD11 printed out an activity schedule already. She has plans to attend and participate in many of the activities.
> 
> So now I am excited and I am looking forward to any suggestions, advice and input anyone has to offer a first time visitor to Orange Lake.


Yay!  You got it within your budget!  I am so happy for you!  I do hope you get your screened in balcony as I know it MAKES the vacation for you -  well the screened balcony and an umbrella drink!


----------



## JuneChickie

'


----------



## TamaraQT

Mrs. Ciz said:


> Yay!  You got it within your budget!  I am so happy for you!  I do hope you get your screened in balcony as I know it MAKES the vacation for you -  well the screened balcony and an umbrella drink!


----------



## TamaraQT

JuneChickie said:


> Do you mind sharing who you rented from.  I'd like to rent from them also for my
> up coming trip .   ?
> 
> 
> thanks    ( I prefer screened in patio's too )



Thru a private owner I found on TUG on the Last Minute Vacation postings.  If you post in last minute vacations on TUG, you can only be within so many days of the begining of the rental period and you can't charge more than $700/week for a unit.  So, between TUG and Redweek, I seem to get the best deals!!!


----------



## BigredNole

When we were there in June, we did not encounter any bugs...at least none that were noticeable. The only places with screened in balconies that we physically saw were Tennis Village and the River Island units. We were outside almost all day and late night. Never encountered a mosquito.


----------



## Beverly Griffiths

How much are you paying if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## ajenks22

We stayed in the West Village in December and it was wonderful. My family had a one bedroom unit and our friends had a two bedroom unit. We could walk to the clubhouse and pool. The pool was great and we enjoyed dining at the pool restaurant. They had lots of poolside games like hula hoop and music trivia. We rented a car, but twice I ubered to the WDW parks. It was around $12 a ride. The store onsite does not carry groceries really. It's more of a sundries shop. You will certainly need to go to Publix. There is a liquor/wine store next to Publix. 

I created videos of our rooms.
Two bedroom unit: 



One bedroom unit: 



Tour of West Village clubhouse and pool area:


----------



## TamaraQT

ajenks22 said:


> We stayed in the West Village in December and it was wonderful. My family had a one bedroom unit and our friends had a two bedroom unit. We could walk to the clubhouse and pool. The pool was great and we enjoyed dining at the pool restaurant. They had lots of poolside games like hula hoop and music trivia. We rented a car, but twice I ubered to the WDW parks. It was around $12 a ride. The store onsite does not carry groceries really. It's more of a sundries shop. You will certainly need to go to Publix. There is a liquor/wine store next to Publix.
> 
> I created videos of our rooms.
> Two bedroom unit:
> 
> 
> 
> One bedroom unit:
> 
> 
> 
> Tour of West Village clubhouse and pool area:



Thanks!!! Those are some great videos!!    We will be staying in a West Village Unit and I am dreading the open patio but my DH and DD has convinced me to make the best of it.  They plan to keep me busy so I won't have time for the patio much.  We will see.  But thanks for those videos.  It gives me a good idea of what to expect.  I have to say that Orange Lake always looks so clean and well-kept.


----------



## TamaraQT

Well this time next week, we will be just waking up at Red Lion Hotel and thinking about where to go for breakfast.  After breakfast we plan to head on over to Orange Lake by 10 or 11.  Make a last ditch effort and plea to be placed in the Tennis Villas. My DH and DD have asked me to get over my dislike of the unscreened patio. They don't want me to let that ruin my vacation or my perception of Orange Lake.  They say they intend to keep me busy and active so I won't have time for the patio anyway.   

We arrive in Orlando Friday night and check into Orange Lake Saturday morning.  If we are there after breakfast, it will give us plenty of time to get acquainted with the resort.  I am sure we will probably have lunch at Breezes or something. DD is taking a friend and has printed the activity schedules, menus and such.  I really want to try the grocery delivery but being so close to Super Target, and Publix, and Walmart on 27, I am not sure if it's worth it.  But, we will see.


----------



## BigredNole

By all means do not order groceries. Publix is only a 5-7 minute drive through the resort. You can pick out all that you want instead of paying 2x for it for delivery.


----------



## TamaraQT

BigredNole said:


> By all means do not order groceries. Publix is only a 5-7 minute drive through the resort. You can pick out all that you want instead of paying 2x for it for delivery.



You are right....its just too close and convenient that I can't justify the cost.  I am sure I will end up doing it myself.  In fact, let me take a look at this weeks circular to see if it's still in effect when I arrive on Saturday....Nope, looks like this weeks sale ends on Wednesday and new one starts Thursday.  Guess I will make my list Thursday night. 

Thanks for helping me keep a level head !!!


----------



## BigredNole

The way I see it with grocery delivery is looking at the price for beer. They charge $20 for a 12-pack, but I can get a case for $15. Makes the decision very easy. 

Although we did not eat at Breezes too much, I do recommend the Jamaican Jerk wings. They were incredible.


----------



## TamaraQT

BigredNole said:


> The way I see it with grocery delivery is looking at the price for beer. They charge $20 for a 12-pack, but I can get a case for $15. Makes the decision very easy.
> 
> Although we did not eat at Breezes too much, I do recommend the Jamaican Jerk wings. They were incredible.


----------



## Tigerlily26

Hello

I Just booked a 3 bedroom and waa wondering what village I would probably be in?
Do you find out at check in or is there a way to find out before?
Thanks


----------



## Hemlock

What are the check dates for Orange Lake (Friday/Saturday/Sunday?)


----------



## bmatrose

Hemlock said:


> What are the check dates for Orange Lake (Friday/Saturday/Sunday?)


If your renting through Orange Lake ot with a points owner you can check in any day.  If you rent from a weeks owner you need to check in on the specific day.(Either Fri, Sat or Sun)


----------



## macfinn

So can anyone tell me easiest directions to the parks from here?


----------



## BigredNole

Honestly, just use Google Maps. Basically, it is 192 to World Dr. There are some short cuts to get to some of them. You can use the toll rd of 429 to bypass some of the low end/low rent  visitor area on 192. Just be ready for it to not be a quick trip. Its not bad for AK, DHS, Epcot. It is about 45 minutes door to gate for MK.


----------



## macfinn

any car return sites near


----------



## greenclan67

macfinn said:


> any car return sites near


There is a Hertz onsite


----------



## sdchickie

Does anyone have info on getting Disney tickets from here. Do they have discounted tickets if you don't do the sales pitch? What is the discount if you do the sales pitch?  Thanks


----------



## mmsportsmom

Lots of great info in this thread. We are considering renting a car for day one, use it to get groceries and then returning it. Then using Uber to the Disney Parks. It will be quicker and we wont have to pay parking since at this time we dont have AP. It looks like from MK to North Village is aboug $18.17. We used Uber on our last trip staying on Disney property between resorts. Any thoughts on this idea?


----------



## TamaraQT

mmsportsmom said:


> Lots of great info in this thread. We are considering renting a car for day one, use it to get groceries and then returning it. Then using Uber to the Disney Parks. It will be quicker and we wont have to pay parking since at this time we dont have AP. It looks like from MK to North Village is aboug $18.17. We used Uber on our last trip staying on Disney property between resorts. Any thoughts on this idea?



I personally prefer to have a car for my entire stay, especially if I am staying off-site.  But that's just my personal preference.  If you prefer to use Uber for transporation to get back and forth to the parks, then why rent a car at all?? You can use Uber for that too.  Now the question is, if the average amount you pay Uber is $20/trip, then I would look into the possibility of renting a car for $25 - $30/day.  If you can find one within that range, it may be about $50 - $75 more than you would have paid Uber, but the convenience of having your own transportation is worth the difference in my opinion.


----------



## alwaysursula

Hi all! We are new owners and super excited to be staying at West Village for the first time at the end of March! Came here looking for info and already learned quite a bit. One of my concerns is this "sales pitch". I mean, we've obviously sat through one already which is why we are owners now, but I have read that even as an owner they try to make you upgrade. I really just want to go relax for a few days and not deal with any of that. Is that possible?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## greenclan67

alwaysursula said:


> Hi all! We are new owners and super excited to be staying at West Village for the first time at the end of March! Came here looking for info and already learned quite a bit. One of my concerns is this "sales pitch". I mean, we've obviously sat through one already which is why we are owners now, but I have read that even as an owner they try to make you upgrade. I really just want to go relax for a few days and not deal with any of that. Is that possible?
> Thanks in advance!


Just say No thank you, you may have to repeat this.  And unplug your phones. I have been checking in after the timeshark people go home.


----------



## alwaysursula

greenclan67 said:


> Just say No thank you, you may have to repeat this.  And unplug your phones. I have been checking in after the timeshark people go home.


 Timeshark! Hahaha! Thanks for the advice.


----------



## greenclan67

alwaysursula said:


> Timeshark! Hahaha! Thanks for the advice.


No problem. When you check in they are going to send u to another desk to get your parking pass. This is where they will ask what you are doing while there, offer you a presentation, a breakfast, a tour...a welcome party. If you are travelling with your spouse, leave them in the car. Tell them u are here without your spouse. Can't do a tour without your spouse. Good luck.


----------



## SweetMimi

alwaysursula said:


> Hi all! We are new owners and super excited to be staying at West Village for the first time at the end of March! Came here looking for info and already learned quite a bit. One of my concerns is this "sales pitch". I mean, we've obviously sat through one already which is why we are owners now, but I have read that even as an owner they try to make you upgrade. I really just want to go relax for a few days and not deal with any of that. Is that possible?
> Thanks in advance!



 We are owners too. While they will send you to the next desk for your parking pass, no thank you should do the trick. You may have to say it to more than 1 "offer" but after that you're free . Enjoy!


----------



## TamaraQT

Let's revive this thread....anyone been at Orange Lake lately?  I am trying to find a good rental rate for my August Vacation.  My DD11 is dying to go back.


----------



## greenclan67

TamaraQT said:


> Let's revive this thread....anyone been at Orange Lake lately?  I am trying to find a good rental rate for my August Vacation.  My DD11 is dying to go back.


I was there in October & Dec & head back in 29 days......love me some Orange Lake. 2 week vacay coming up soon. Good luck with your rental.


----------



## TamaraQT

greenclan67 said:


> I was there in October & Dec & head back in 29 days......love me some Orange Lake. 2 week vacay coming up soon. Good luck with your rental.



Have a GREAT time Callie !!!!   I wish I had that kind of vacation time at work that I could go for a week or two during every season.  I have only been to Florida during summer season.  I can't wait to experience it during the fall and/or winter seasons.  Have a GREAT time !!!!


----------



## dancebird78

Do you know if you can purchase the playpass for just one day? We have park days at disney and might not be able to get a 3 day use out of the playpass.


----------



## TamaraQT

mmsportsmom said:


> Lots of great info in this thread. We are considering renting a car for day one, use it to get groceries and then returning it. Then using Uber to the Disney Parks. It will be quicker and we wont have to pay parking since at this time we dont have AP. It looks like from MK to North Village is aboug $18.17. We used Uber on our last trip staying on Disney property between resorts. Any thoughts on this idea?



How many people are going?  Is the Uber trip f $18.17 one way or round trip.  If its round trip then you are looking at about $36/day.  For that I would consider renting a car even if I had to pay an additional $20/day to park the car.  The convenience of having your own transportation is worth the $20/day in my opinion.  Besides, it also opens up the options of having a choice to having meals off-property at various places in the area.  If you only have 4 people you can rent an economy car or compact car.  Just consider the option.


----------



## supergirl04

TamaraQT said:


> Let's revive this thread....anyone been at Orange Lake lately?  I am trying to find a good rental rate for my August Vacation.  My DD11 is dying to go back.




How was your stay? Did you do a trip report?


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## TamaraQT

JuneChickie said:


> I am also anxious to hear about your trip TamaraQT .  Hope you come back to tell
> us all about it.


 Hi @JuneChickie ....I stayed for a week in August 2017.  It was in the West Village.  Orange Lake is VERY nice!!!  I stayed in West Village and my only dislike of West Village are the open patios.  I prefer to be screened in as I am not a fan of insects and other wildlife.  Other than that, I must say I can't wait to stay again.  I am currently awaiting a response from an owner I am attempting to rent from in the River Island Section.  While I was there last year, we visited River Island once.  It's the newest area of Orange Lake so of course its a bit more modern in look and feel.  My family enjoyed the pools and activities but we didn't get to do everything we wanted so that calls for another visit !!!  The grounds are immaculate, the staff are very polite and helpful.  My kids enjoyed jumping on the shuttle to get around.  We were fortunate enough to stay at a unit that was only a few steps to a shuttle stop.  This was GREAT for teens old enough to get around a little on their own.  The poolside activitirs and parties in the West Village were lots of fun.  The North Village pool had a volleyball net and ongoing pool volleyball games which was the highlight of my DH vacation.  My DD11 favorite was the glow-pool-party complete with glow necklaces and bracelets.  I came in second place for a hula-hoop contest.  Wow...we had a blast.  We didn't eat at any sit-down restaurants.  Just had poolside snacks and drinks.  We did get to see "Boss Baby" on the blowup screen by the pool one night.  I made popcorn in my unit and we snacked and swam...it was a blast.  We are looking forward to going again!!!  I hope I get to rent from another owner this year.  I found a good deal for a River Island Unit.  I just hope I am not too late in requesting but we shall see.  Wish me luck !!!!


----------



## TamaraQT

Who has stayed at River Island lately in Building 81000 ???  Does the balcony have a full view or is it still closed in with half concrete and half screened?  When I toured there years ago, you had to stand up to see the view.  Sitting down you were closed in and looking at concrete walls.  Is it still that way or have they upgraded?  I looked at online pictures and videos and it still shows both full screened views and some show screen/concrete views.  What does it really have?  I stayed in West Village last year and didn't pay attention to the units in River Island.  So someone please fill me in !!!


----------



## DISDEZ01

River Island balcony overlooks the Pool area.  The patio area is screened from the top to the bottom.


----------



## TamaraQT

DISDEZ01 said:


> River Island balcony overlooks the Pool area.  The patio area is screened from the top to the bottom.




 Thanks....just what I wanted to hear !!!!


----------



## JuneChickie

'


----------



## JuneChickie

..


----------



## TamaraQT

JuneChickie said:


> Thanks for this ,,, I don't care for unscreened patios either , so I backed off from this resort.
> 
> Hearing your review makes me want to try it .
> 
> How does it compare to bonnet creek ?
> We like to walk and bonnet creek has a nice walk around the lake.
> 
> Do you think river island will be noisey in the rooms that overlook it ?



Actually I think Bonnet Creek buidlings are closer to the pools than River Island buildings.  I think River Island should not have noise issues.  If they do the noise should be less than Bonnet Creek.  I have never stayed at River Island but I have stayed at Bonnet Creek a few times.  I have always had a room facing the pool in building 5 at Bonnet Creek.  I NEVER had an issue with noise at BC with my patio doors closed.  In fact, I heard barely anything when they were closed.  I have stayed on the 5th, 7th and 12th floors at BC.  I think River Island and Bonnet Creek have BEAUTIFUL views.  But because of the lake and the lighted fountains at BC I am going to give BC a few more points than River Island.

Walking.....I do agree BC has a more comfortable walking trail than Orange Lake.  But I will give size to Orange Lake over Bonnet Creek.  I doubt you can walk the entire resort in less than 30 minutes like you can at BC.  Orange Lake offers a shuttle to move around.  I am not sure if BC has one, but really I don't see BC needing one.


----------



## TamaraQT

Ok....for anyone who owns or has stayed in River Island section recently......do River Island owners have to pay for tubes in waterpark?  If not, do guests of owners get the same privileges as owners??  I need to know.  I just sent a request to rent from an owner and haven't heard back yet.  While I wait, I thought I would as someone here on the DISboard.  Does anyone know for SURE??


I may be asking alot of questions because I can ask the owner I plan to rent from.....but sometimes I actually trust the experiences and opinions of my DISboard members more


----------



## RocketCityMama

Hello there! 

I didn't know there was a thread here for Orange Lake Resort! I have been twice before (once at River Island and once at West Village) and we're heading back for a split stay POR first week and OLR the second week at River Island.  My fil owns there, so we don't have to pay, yay for us lol.  We really enjoy Orange Lake, we like River Island for convenience of the lazy river, food and shopping (and starbucks lol) but West Village was so much more peaceful! Plus at West Village we got to see fireworks from our balcony and also fireworks out the front door.  

Our first two trips we were visiting Universal which is about a 30 min or so drive, but it was not bad at all.  This trip is our Disney trip, and we are super excited.


----------



## zomama

BigredNole said:


> I am an AP holder. When I stay offsite, even if not an AP holder, I search for one that is willing to mail their band for free parking. Most of the time, I have had no issue finding someone. They just ask for the shipping. I have sent one band back attached to a stuffed animal. My travel times from WBC were 5-10 minutes. I am expecting from OLR to be a little longer.


you dont need ID for that? So I could borrow my friend's pass (she is an AP Holder) and use that for parking?


----------



## greenclan67

TamaraQT said:


> Ok....for anyone who owns or has stayed in River Island section recently......do River Island owners have to pay for tubes in waterpark?  If not, do guests of owners get the same privileges as owners??  I need to know.  I just sent a request to rent from an owner and haven't heard back yet.  While I wait, I thought I would as someone here on the DISboard.  Does anyone know for SURE??
> 
> 
> I may be asking alot of questions because I can ask the owner I plan to rent from.....but sometimes I actually trust the experiences and opinions of my DISboard members more


The only way to get the tubes and everything included is to stay in a signature unit, then you will get the passes. If it's just a regular unit, then no. Also the balconies, don't all face the pool, it gives the option when booking as an owner, pool view or forest view, pool more expensive. North Village has screened in patios and West Village has the tennis villas they are screened in as well. I leave for 2 weeks at my home away from home tomorrow.


----------



## TamaraQT

Hi @greenclan67

Thanks for the info !!!!  Have a WONDERFUL vacation!!!


----------



## TamaraQT

Well I rented a River Island unit from an owner and I received my confirmation from Holiday Inn Club Vacations/Orange Lake.  So I am officially booked in a 2bedroom unit on the 7th floor of River Island facing the pool. My family and I are SUPER excited!!!    

We stayed at Orange Lake last year in the West Village.  Although EVERYTHING was nice, I still missed having a screened in balcony. I like to sit on the balcony with an umbrella drink at night.  I also enjoy the balcony with a cup of coffee in the morning.   Staying at River Island has been on our bucket list for many years but we could never find an affordable unit during the summer when we traveled.  Prices at Bonnet Creek and other resorts were always more budget friendly.  This year I was fortunate to find an owner who had an AWESOME rental rate that I just couldn't refuse.  It almost seemed too good to be true.  Hopefully River Island will be all I dreamed it to be.  So for any former guests of River Island, please share any tips, suggestions and advice.  It will be GREATLY appreciated.  

River Island here we come!!!


----------



## ClapYourHands

Can someone give me a rundown of the 'extras' pricing? How much are the tube rentals?  Are you allowed to bring your own tubes and not pay?

Someone upthread mentioned mini-golf at, I think, $12/day or $20/wk, which seems reasonable.  We don't really care about billiards or arcade games.

What other extra charges should I know about?  We're doing a parks trip this year with no car, so OL wouldn't be a contender for this trip, but I'm intrigued by the idea of an affordable, active resort stay.


----------



## greenclan67

ClapYourHands said:


> Can someone give me a rundown of the 'extras' pricing? How much are the tube rentals?  Are you allowed to bring your own tubes and not pay?
> 
> Someone upthread mentioned mini-golf at, I think, $12/day or $20/wk, which seems reasonable.  We don't really care about billiards or arcade games.
> 
> What other extra charges should I know about?  We're doing a parks trip this year with no car, so OL wouldn't be a contender for this trip, but I'm intrigued by the idea of an affordable, active resort stay.


You dont have to pay for tubes. You can swim/float lazy river. We prefer that. If you book through an owner  there shouldnt be any extra fees besides your mini putt and such. If you look on the website experienceorangelake.com you will see the play passes. Not necessary we dont buy them. There is lots to do without buying them. Any more information on me.


----------



## TamaraQT

greenclan67 said:


> You dont have to pay for tubes. You can swim/float lazy river. We prefer that. If you book through an owner  there shouldnt be any extra fees besides your mini putt and such. If you look on the website experienceorangelake.com you will see the play passes. Not necessary we dont buy them. There is lots to do without buying them. Any more information on me.



Hi Callie  !!!!  

How have you been?  How was YOUR last trip?  I have a question for you.....I didn't know the tubes for the lazy river were free. I thought there was a charge? Am I mistaken or did they just recently stop charging for the tubes?  I am VERY excited about my upcoming stay as you can see.  I finally got a River Island rental that I have been wanting for a long time.  We can hardly wait.  If the tubes are free, then that will just be icing on the cake!!


----------



## supergirl04

greenclan67 said:


> You dont have to pay for tubes. You can swim/float lazy river. We prefer that. If you book through an owner  there shouldnt be any extra fees besides your mini putt and such. If you look on the website experienceorangelake.com you will see the play passes. Not necessary we dont buy them. There is lots to do without buying them. Any more information on me.




What are some things to do that are free?


----------



## greenclan67

TamaraQT said:


> Hi Callie  !!!!
> 
> How have you been?  How was YOUR last trip?  I have a question for you.....I didn't know the tubes for the lazy river were free. I thought there was a charge? Am I mistaken or did they just recently stop charging for the tubes?  I am VERY excited about my upcoming stay as you can see.  I finally got a River Island rental that I have been wanting for a long time.  We can hardly wait.  If the tubes are free, then that will just be icing on the cake!!


Sorry, I didnt word that right. Tubes are not free. But swimming/floating is and we actually prefer that over the tubes. 
 We had a fantastic 2 weeks at Orange Lake & cant wait to return.


----------



## BigredNole

We stayed in West Village last Summer. We went to River Island 1 time. It was too crowded, never felt my belongings were safe on a table or seat. We spent about 45 minutes there and went back to West Village. So many activities to do in West Village. River Island has the lazy river and 2-3 slides. Nothing to make it overly exciting. We have both of those at the pool club we belong to.


----------



## ClapYourHands

greenclan67 said:


> Sorry, I didnt word that right. Tubes are not free. But swimming/floating is and we actually prefer that over the tubes.
> We had a fantastic 2 weeks at Orange Lake & cant wait to return.



Will they allow you to use your own tubes from home or is it theirs or nothing?


----------



## greenclan67

ClapYourHands said:


> Will they allow you to use your own tubes from home or is it theirs or nothing?


No cant use your own. But cant stop the kids from wearing arm floaties or life jackets. Trust me when I saw it's more enjoyable floating/swimming it. The tubes just get clogged up.


----------



## snowangel72

How does one go about booking Orange Lake through an owner? I need something for 8 days in August. Please PM me if you have any info. Thanks so much!


----------



## greenclan67

snowangel72 said:


> How does one go about booking Orange Lake through an owner? I need something for 8 days in August. Please PM me if you have any info. Thanks so much!


I pm'ed u back


----------



## mmsportsmom

Wanted to share my review of Orange Lake...we are new weeks owners, we received the week from a family member. We were not able to go for our week so we used RCI and booked Sept 30-Oct 7th in North Village. We had never even seen the resort. I found the resort very pretty and lush. We did not use any pools or other amenities at the resort. I am a Disney addict and we went to the parks every day. When we arrived they noted we booked through RCI and had no ideea we owned there. We arrived a little after noon and they were able to find a ready unit for us. They sent us to get our parking pass. He first started in not realizing wenwere owners, then had to change his speech after he asked where we owned. We were prepared and just continued to say no. He used the phrases I had heard of. We didnt take it personally, he is doing his job, obviously saying what he is supposed yo. Within a few minutes we were on our way. The unit was a 2 bedroom on the 2nd floor with a screened balcony. The resort was very quiet while we were there. It was very pretty and had lots of room. It was hotel room clean. I checked the mattress, headboard, couch and chairs for bed bugs. I found no sign of bed bugs but did find crumbs in the living room furniture. We didnt see any other bugs either except a few remaining love bugs. There was some things spilled on the side of the coffee and end tables. There was tooth paste on the front of the bathroom vanity. There were splashes of somethinv on the wall by the trash cans. I am pretty critical of hotel rooms. Next time I might buy some clorox wipes just for my own piece of mind. We did run the dishes through the dishwasher just to be sure. We rented a car and i was very pleased with the travel time to the parks.i keant to keep better track of times. Magic Kingdom was the longest because you have to take the monorail or ferry. We found the ferry to be quicker than the monorail. I enjoyed our stay and look forward to going back again next year!


----------



## lelesmith11

Looking to rent for March 2019? Looking for deals 1 week to 10 days.


----------



## disneyduonj

We are going for two nights in mid-January, using IHG free night certificates. The lazy River will be closed. Looking to do their daily activities for kids...which area should I request?
What do they .give you fir sitting through a presentation? How long are they?


----------



## mojo1117

As most of River Island's water activities and bars will be closed during that time, the greatest number and variety of daily activities will center around the West Village pool area, for both kids and adults.  I would not recommend requesting any Villa's/Suite's/rooms in the West Village, but that is my preference based upon having stayed in them, compared to the Villa's in the North, East, and River Island areas.  If you are not going to have your own car, then it would make sense to stay in the West Village, but even that does not guarantee that you will be very close to the activity area, and will have to rely on the resort's shuttle buses (or walk for up to 10 or 15 minutes), which can have you waiting for quite a while.  The 'hard sell' time share presentations are really not worth wasting your time at, regardless of what 'freebies' they offer you.  After you check-in you will be directed to another desk to get your parking pass and that's where the tour and 'freebies' are 'strongly' presented.  Even if you start off by saying 'no' they will keep 'upping their offers' to you.  They will say upfront that the tours will be no longer than 90 minutes long, but in actuality you'll be stuck there for a minimum of 2 to 3 hours, no matter how many times and people you say 'no' to ... and, if you should say 'yes' and cannot/don't attend, you will be charged $30.00 ... of course, you won't know that until you check-out and see that added to your bill!


----------



## Jennny

Aside from the Tennis villas, are any of the other villas in the west village that have been updated? 
Does anyone know the last time any refurbishments have been Made? 
Are there some villa sections better than others ( specific to the west)
If you are going as an RCI guest - is there resort fee, cleaning fee, or any other amenities fees? 
Thanks!


----------



## karensi

We will be going in April and plan on having groceries delivered from either Amazon Prime or Insta Cart. We won't have any alcohol delivered as we can get that at the nearby Publix. Anyway, my question is, do you know if bell services at OL will hold our grocery order for us if we are not there when order is delivered?

TIA


----------



## Belly Button Lint

Anyone know if Uber or Lyft is allowed past the guard gate to pick up or drop off?


----------



## greenclan67

Belly Button Lint said:


> Anyone know if Uber or Lyft is allowed past the guard gate to pick up or drop off?


Yes they are. We used uber a few times with no issues.


----------



## supergirl04

Does anyone know if Orange Lake run a shuttle to the parks? I am not finding the answer.


----------



## Jennny

They do,but it costs $... not sure exactly the price ( I think it was $20 pp)but when we were there and called we kept getting transferred around as no one was sure.
( I thought it was free , lol)


----------



## SweetMimi

Does anyone know if the Publix nearby has grocery pickup? I'm thinking of trying this option vs. going inside the store to shop when we arrive. I'm pretty sure it will be a $$ saver AND the store run is my least favorite part of the trip .


----------



## staceywjan

We always stayed at WBC but thinking of staying at Orange Lake this summer.  Does anyone prefer one over the other?


----------



## karensi

supergirl04 said:


> Does anyone know if Orange Lake run a shuttle to the parks? I am not finding the answer.


No, Orange Lake does not run a shuttle to the parks. Their shuttle only goes within OL.


----------



## GirlsTripOct07

We just returned from our one-week stay at Orange Lake - River Island. Despite some of the comments throughout this thread, we felt that - hands down - River Island was the place to be! We went over to visit West Village and once we saw how small it was, pretty much got back in our car and went back to RI. If we ever returned, we would want to be at RI again for sure. 3 zero-entry areas to the pools, the lazy river, screened in balconies with ceiling fans, starbucks/ice cream, poolside bars and restaurants, mini putt, tons of palm trees, a hammock area with sand, ping pong tables and the little spouts of water area for the really little ones. It was pure heaven.

No matter where you stay, when driving, definitely scoot out that 'back entrance' for super-easy access to the Publix, Target, and all the restaurants in the area. So much easier than dealing with the stop signs every 10 feet!

We have previously stayed at WBC and we loved it there too. Rooms were comparable. That other trip was a park trip and we did the pools at WBC on our in-between days and loved it there too - but I think for a true 'resort-feel' for a complete non-park trip, then I would choose Orange Lake (but you wouldn't go wrong with WBC either).


----------



## CinderellaDream

GirlsTripOct07 said:


> We just returned from our one-week stay at Orange Lake - River Island. Despite some of the comments throughout this thread, we felt that - hands down - River Island was the place to be! We went over to visit West Village and once we saw how small it was, pretty much got back in our car and went back to RI. If we ever returned, we would want to be at RI again for sure. 3 zero-entry areas to the pools, the lazy river, screened in balconies with ceiling fans, starbucks/ice cream, poolside bars and restaurants, mini putt, tons of palm trees, a hammock area with sand, ping pong tables and the little spouts of water area for the really little ones. It was pure heaven.
> 
> No matter where you stay, when driving, definitely scoot out that 'back entrance' for super-easy access to the Publix, Target, and all the restaurants in the area. So much easier than dealing with the stop signs every 10 feet!
> 
> We have previously stayed at WBC and we loved it there too. Rooms were comparable. That other trip was a park trip and we did the pools at WBC on our in-between days and loved it there too - but I think for a true 'resort-feel' for a complete non-park trip, then I would choose Orange Lake (but you wouldn't go wrong with WBC either).



Did you visit any parks while you were there?  I'm wondering about the travel time from resort to park when we are there in November.


----------



## GirlsTripOct07

We went to Legoland, but also Disney Springs. You can google maps it, but the travel time from resort to Disney parks was about 15 mins.


----------



## supergirl04

Does anyone know if the tvs have HDMI hookups? Thinking of bringing a firestick.


----------



## nicsmom101

karensi said:


> We will be going in April and plan on having groceries delivered from either Amazon Prime or Insta Cart. We won't have any alcohol delivered as we can get that at the nearby Publix. Anyway, my question is, do you know if bell services at OL will hold our grocery order for us if we are not there when order is delivered?
> 
> TIA



Did you have grocery delivery?  What address did you use? Did they hold delivery at desk or deliver to your room?


----------



## supergirl04

supergirl04 said:


> Does anyone know if the tvs have HDMI hookups? Thinking of bringing a firestick.





They do have HDMI hookups if anyone else was wondering.


----------



## MDIME

Does anyone know what kind of coffee makers are provided in the 2 bedroom villas in the West Village? Do I need to bring filters? K cups?


----------



## smeagol

MDIME said:


> Does anyone know what kind of coffee makers are provided in the 2 bedroom villas in the West Village? Do I need to bring filters? K cups?


MDIME

We have not stayed in the West Village, but assuming that the coffee makers are the same, you would want filters.  We bought a pack of Melitta 8-12 cup filters (regular filters, not the ones for Melitta "cones"), and we pack a few for each trip (we have a pack of 200, and no my memeory is not that good, I'm looking right at it now).
There is a Publix right next to the property, or you can buy/pack some before you leave.  As I said elsewhere, if you Google 8505 West Irlo Bronson Memorial Highway in Kissimmee, and click on maps, you will everything.
I hope this helps.


----------



## MDIME

smeagol said:


> MDIME
> 
> We have not stayed in the West Village, but assuming that the coffee makers are the same, you would want filters.  We bought a pack of Melitta 8-12 cup filters (regular filters, not the ones for Melitta "cones"), and we pack a few for each trip (we have a pack of 200, and no my memeory is not that good, I'm looking right at it now).
> There is a Publix right next to the property, or you can buy/pack some before you leave.  As I said elsewhere, if you Google 8505 West Irlo Bronson Memorial Highway in Kissimmee, and click on maps, you will everything.
> I hope this helps.


Thank you!


----------

